# Irak



## Rahmat (11 Februar 2003)

Hi @ all,

muß mich jetzt doch mal wieder zu Wort melden.   

1.) Beweise:
Was ist ein (sauber geführter) Beweis?
Hier gibt es unterschiedliche Ansätze und Ansichten:
- An einen mathematischen Beweis werden z.B. ganz andere Anforderungen gestellt, als an einen physikalischen Beweis.
Ich möchte hierzu auf das Buch von Simon Singh zu Fermats letztem Satz verweisen.
Dort wird an Hand von Fermats letztem Satz und z.B. auch der Vierfarbentheorie auf dieses Probleme sehr grundsätzlich eingegangen.
Das Buch ist auch für den Laien sehr leicht, verständlich und amüsant geschrieben.
Angesprochene Probleme sind z.B. die Länge eines Beweises (100 Seiten und mehr...), Computerbeweise (hier müßte z.B. erst einmal bewiesen werden, dass Compiler und Prozessor keine Bugs enthalten, ich denke hier z.B. an den Fließkommabug meines ersten Pentium-60 MHz Prozessor,....) aber auch welche und wieviele Menschen überhaupt in der Lage sind, der Beweisführung intellektuell überhaupt zu folgen.

Davon deutlich abgesetzt gibt es Plausibilitätsbetrachtungen und Beweisskizzen.

Von einer völlig neue Beweisart habe ich hingegen neulich im Radio gehört, eine ganz neue Klasse Powell's sogenannte "nicht eindeutigen Beweise". Ich war neugierig auf diese Beweisklasse, wurde dann aber doch jämmerlich enttäuscht:
Es handelt sich hierbei um 20-Jahre alte Semesterarbeiten von Studenten, multimedial unterlegt. Die Zeichnungen von LKW's in denen biologische Waffen sein können waren dann aber doch wieder faszinierend.
Ich habe mich dann auch gleich auf die Suche nach weiteren diesbezüglichen Beweisen in meiner näheren Umgebung gemacht und siehe da, auch meine Tochter hat im Kindergarten schon LKW's gemalt. Ein untrügliches Zeichen dafür, dass wir schnellsten mit allen gebotenen Mitteln den Irak angreifen sollten.
Auch die im TV geäußerte Meinung, dass die Zivilbevölkerung ja so unter den US-Sanktionen leide und diese schnellst möglich mit einem Krieg beendet werden sollten, fand ich sehr einleuchtend konstruktiv und menschlich.
Außerdem kann bestimmt auch keinem Mensch die Logik entgangen sein, dass die Türkei unbedingt verteidigt werden muß, wenn ja nur von derem Boden aus ein Angriff gegen den Irak gestartet wird. Der Verdacht, dass die Türkei selber etwas mit dem Angriff zu tun hat, ist ja völlig absurd. Oder habe ich hier irgendetwas falsch verstanden.
Oder ist die NATO doch ein Angriffsbündnis?

2.) Beweislast:
Das Prinzip der Beweislastumkehr wurde hier ja auch im Zusammenhang mit dialern bis zum Erbrechen diskutiert.
Interessant, dass es jetzt auch hier angewandt wird.
Aber Vorsicht:
Damit kann man jeden erschlagen. Ansätze dazu sieht man bei den Sch...Amis schon, indem sie F und D auch schon ins Reich des Bösen geschickt haben (Donald Duck, äh Rumsfeld).
Jedes Völkerrecht und jede Rechtsstaatlichkeit wird damit ad absurdum geführt.

3.) Freundschaft:
Sage ich schon lange, dass die USA dazu nicht fähig sind. Für die gibt es nur hörige Vasallen (Kadavergehorsam) und Feinde.
Da wundert es nicht, wenn nur wenige Europäer (wenn z.T. auch sehr ungeschickt) Rückgrat beweisen.

4.) Krieg:
Die USA hören im Irak nicht auf, sie wollen einen Flächenbrand, den Europa wieder aufräumen soll.

5.) Bush:
Auf Günther Jauchs Frage, wieviele US-Präsidenten während ihrer Amtszeit ermordet wurden, hätte man wohl antworten müssen: "Mindestens einer zu wenig".

6.) Theater:
Vielleicht ist das ganze ja wirklich nur ein granfioses Theater (´zumindest der Name Donald deutet darauf hin). Aber mir ist das Lachen im Halse stecken geblieben.

Trotzdem mit lieben Grüßen und der Hoffnung auf Frieden
 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2003)

Ich stehe der Sache auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber.
Wobei ich allerdings Deine Einstellung zu Jauchs Frage nicht wirklich teile. Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung dafür, jemandem das Leben zu nehmen der einen nicht direkt bedroht.


----------



## technofreak (11 Februar 2003)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> 6.) Theater:
> Vielleicht ist das ganze ja wirklich nur ein granfioses Theater (´zumindest der Name Donald deutet darauf hin). Aber mir ist das Lachen im Halse stecken geblieben.


http://googlebar.mozdev.org/


			
				Googlebar schrieb:
			
		

> The Googlebar.......  emulates all of the basic search functionality of the toolbar,
> allowing users to easily access a number of specialty searches from their browser,..............
> and US government sites


Mal schauen, vielleicht kriegt man da Donald ans Rohr .....
Gruß
tf


----------



## Der Jurist (11 Februar 2003)

*Dilemma*

@ all

Irgendwie erinnert mich die Art der Beweisführung an die Frage an einen Mann, die nur mit ja oder nein  beantwortet werden darf: "Haben Sie aufgehört, Ihre Frau zu schlagen?"

Na dann antwortet einmal mit ja oder nein.

Wer aufgehört hat, hat doch in der Vergangenheit ......

Der Jurist


----------



## technofreak (11 Februar 2003)

@Rahmat 
bin auch kein Freund von Radikallösungen, obwohl wenn man diesen Beitrag liest, gruselst einen. 
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,234547,00.html


			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Warum Bush diesen Krieg führen muss
> Getrieben von Versager-Komplexen, gestärkt vom fundamentalistischen Gotteswahn: George Bush ist für den
> Psychoanalytiker und Theologen Eugen Drewermann besessen davon, einen noch besseren Krieg als sein Vater zu führen.


Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2003)

Die Worte "Krieg" und "gut" oder gar "besser" zusammen in einem Satz verbieten sich eigentlich...


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Februar 2003)

Eine Nation, die seit 1976 nur noch negative Handelsbilanzen vorlegt, heisst also, auf Kredit der anderen Nationen lebt, muss sich ausgerechnet als Weltpolizist aufspielen...Na ja, wenn man sonst nichts verkaufen kann, dann wenigstens militärische Ausrüstungen.
(vgl. hierzu: Handelsbilanzen und Handelspolitik; http://www.uni-koeln.de/wiso-fak/iwp/komment/k231198.htm)
Der einzige Grund für diesen Irrsinn am Golf ist das Interesse der Amis am Öl. Schliesslich lagern in der Golfregion rund 63% der Ölreserven der Welt. Somit wird die ganze Ecke dort als "Interessengebiet" der USA erklärt. 
Grossmäulig und übergeblich wollen die Amis der Welt klarstellen, dass dieses Öl gefälligst zu Billigpreisen in die USA zu fliessen hat. 
Also wird der Golfkrieg II angezettelt und in glorreicher Phyrrus-Manier gewonnen.
(vgl. dazu hier: http://www.hls.sha.bw.schule.de/konflikt/irak/irak.htm )
Genauso tölpelhaft wie in der Wirtschaftspolitik wird auch auf diesem Gebiet nur von 12 bis Mittag gedacht. Hauptsache man kann den Käse im Inland als Stärke und Macht verkaufen, der Rest der Welt hat das Maul zu halten. Und wer aufmuckt gehört ins Reich des Bösen.
Huch, was bin ich wieder böse!
Um das klarzustellen. Der Hussein ist auch keinen Scheiss besser. Grundsätzlich jedoch ist das eine Sache der Turbanträger da unten. Da hat sich keiner sonst einzumischen.
 0


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2003)

Vor allem vergessen die Amerikaner gern, dass sie so groß sind, dass sie schon durch Ihre Innenpolitik teilweise Außenpolitik machen...


----------



## technofreak (12 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem vergessen die Amerikaner gern, dass sie so groß sind, dass sie schon durch Ihre Innenpolitik teilweise Außenpolitik machen...



Wen meinst du damit ? Der durchschnittliche Amerikaner und dazu zählen auch die meisten hochrangigen
Politiker (ich war oft genug drüben) hat eine Vorstellung vom 
Rest der Welt, der einem die Haare zu Berge stehen läßt, nämlich überhaupt keine   
Gruß
tf


----------



## Rahmat (12 Februar 2003)

Hi @ all,

@Heiko
wg. Bush + Jauch.
Keine Angst, ich bringe Bush ja nicht um und rufe auch nicht dazu auf.
Aber war halt gerade so genial, ich rege mich tierisch über den alten Herren auf und just in dem Moment fragt Günter Jauch: "Wieviele amerikanische ....?"
Da muß einem diese Antwort ja auf der Zunge liegen, oder?
Außerdem, wenn nicht Bush, dann macht halt ein anderer diesen Krieg. D.h. es wäre ja nichts gewonnen, im Gegenteil, die Amis wären in Ihrer Märthyrer und Heldenrolle noch bestätigt.
Und ein wahrer Kern ist trotzdem dran. Ich gehe wiegesagt davon aus, dass mit dem Irak nicht Schluß ist, sondern, dass Bush hier wirklich einen Flächenbrand anzettelt, von dem keiner weiß, wie er endet.
Und wenn Hitler damals rechtzeitig gestoppt worden wäre .....
Und niemand stoppt Bush, einfach aus Feigheit und oportunistischen Gründen.
Hoffentlich wird das nicht ein Schuß nach hinten.

@ technofreak
Ja, jeder einfache Arbeiter oder Angestellte muß halt in so einer Situation eine Familientherapie machen. Bush kann halt Krieg spielen.
Stelle Dir mal vor jeder frustrierte Arbeitslose hätte die Möglichkeiten Bushs, wie es dann hier auf der Welt aussähe.
Übrigens danke für den wirklich tollen Link.
Ich persönlich schätze Eugen Drewermann über alles und er spricht mir aus der Seele.
Brockhaus hielt es im übrigen nicht für nötig Drewermann in seine Enzyklopädie mit aufzunehmen. Elisabeth Kübler-Ross und dem Mörder Fritz Haarmann ereilte diesbezüglich übrigens das gleiche Schichsal (zumindest, was die vorletzte Auflage betrifft).

Noch was zum Thema "Beweis", nur so als Gedankenspiel: 
Die Suche nach einer (zumindest minimalen) objektiven Wahrheit ist, glaube ich, eine genauso elementare Angelegenheit, wie die Frage nach Gott, Leben und Tod, Sterblichkeit und Unsterblichkeit.
Auf der realen Ebene ist es ja längst erwiesen, dass es keine objektive Wahrheit gibt. Hier gibt es vielfältige Ansätze in Physik, Psychologie .....
Der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner schien mir bisher die Mathematik zu sein, da sie eben als einzige echte Wissenschaft nicht von einer subjektiven Wahrnehmung eines objektiven Äußeren abhängt.
Fatal ist da aber zweierlei:
1.) Hat Kurt Gödel bewiesen, dass es in einer Struktur einer bestimmten Komplexität immer Behauptungen geben wird, die ich weder beweisen noch wiederlegen kann, die aber trotzdem eindeutig wahr oder falsch sind.
Schlimmer noch, ich kann nicht einmal die Widerspruchsfreiheit eines solchen Systems voraussetzen, d.h. ich kann *prinzipiell* nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Mathematik als ganzes konsistent ist.
Gödels Sätze haben die Mathematik erschütert und im Mark getroffen, denn sie haben den letzten festen Boden unter den Füßen weggezogen.
(Wer will, kann ja mal unter Gödel - Escher - Bach mal etwas rumsuchen)
Und ich finde das klasse. Ich gehe zwar davon aus, dass die Mathematik konsistent ist, kann es aber nicht beweisen und muß es daher auch nicht.
Ist so ähnlich wie mit "Gottesbeweisen": Ich kann weder beweisen noch wiederlegen, dass es Gott gibt. Und damit bin ich wirklich frei.
2.) Sind die Gedankengänge so grundlegend und schwierig, dass es nur sehr wenige Menschen gibt, die diesen Gedanken folgen können und damit auch beurteilen können, ob sie richtig - "Beweise" sind oder nicht. Die Tiefe einer Einsicht ist somit sozusagen "indirekt proportional" zur Zahl der Leute, die diese Einsicht verstehen und der objektive Beweis verliert aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ihn nur wenige Leute verstehen irgendwo seine "Objektivität".

Vielleicht sind Bush, Rumsfeld und Powell ja wirklich große Menschen und Denker und ich bin nur zu doof, Powells Beweise zu verstehen. Ich glaube es nicht, kann es aber auch nicht 100% ausschließen.

 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (12 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stehe der Sache auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber.
> Wobei ich allerdings Deine Einstellung zu Jauchs Frage nicht wirklich teile. Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung dafür, jemandem das Leben zu nehmen der einen nicht direkt bedroht.



Und indirekt ??

Ich fühle mich durch Bushs Politik bedroht. Nicht jetzt, aber wenn es erst mal den Flächenbrand gibt?

Und wie direkt oder indirekt bedroht Hussein Bush???

 Rahmat


----------



## dialerfucker (12 Februar 2003)

@all;

Man sollte nie vergessen, dass die Amis die ersten und bis heute letzten waren, welche eine echte Massenvernichtungswaffe (Atombombe) eingesetzt haben. Die Umstände sprechen mittlerweile laut diversen Historikern doch schon für einen "Test" unter merkwürdigen Umständen (Pearl Harbour--Rache?)
In Vietnam waren sie auch nicht zimperlich im Testen.(Agent Orange etc.)
Heute gibt es wieder mehr oder weniger latente Rachegefühle.

Der abgefahrene Menschenverachter zwischen Euphrat und Tigris ist mir 
wirklich zuwider, ich habe längere Zeit mit einem Exil-Iraker zusammengearbeitet, und kenne einige haarsträubende Geschichten...

Aber sehe keinen Anlass, die texanische Sichtweise plötzlich als die global bessere und geläuterte zu akzeptieren...

Gruß df


----------



## technofreak (12 Februar 2003)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sehe keinen Anlass, die texanische Sichtweise plötzlich als die global bessere und geläuterte zu akzeptieren...
> Gruß df


Die texanische Sichtweise hat ein sehr schlichtes Motiv: Sicherung der Ölzufuhr, damit weiter ungebremst 
mit Energie geaast werden kann. Kyoto war für Bush nie ein Thema.  Laut einer Mitteilung über den 
US-Autoverkauf werden dort mittlerweile mehr Allradgeländemonster verkauft, als normale PKW´s 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Carlo1234 (12 Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ja, die Wirtschaft geht es überall schlecht !
Meine Aktien sind im Keller.

Aber nach jedem Krieg kommt der Aufschwung (und natürlich jetzt das neue billige Öl) !
Um so mehr zerschlagen und zerschossen wird, um so mehr muss wieder aufgebaut werden.
Das bringt jede Menge Aufträge für die Deutsche Industrie, und trotz "Amerika-Feindlichkeit" will die Welt Deutsche Wertarbeit.

Also alles wird gut !

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Rahmat (12 Februar 2003)

Hi dialerfucker,

ich glaube wir alle sind uns einig, dass Hussein ein Verbrecher ist.

Hiroshima ist furchtbar, hat aber gegebenenfalls sogar noch politische/millitärische/strategische oder sonst irgendwelche Gründe.
Obwohl Japan, soweit ich weiß, bereits kurz vor der Kapitulation stand.
Aber für die Atombombe auf Nagasaki gab und gibt es nur einen einzigen Grund: Schnell noch andere Arten von Atombomben "testen" bevor der Krieg zu Ende ist und diese "einzigartige" Möglichkeit nicht mehr besteht.
Wer andere Gründe weiß, möge sie mir bitte mitteilen.

Bei Pearl Harbour geht ja immer wieder mal das Gerücht um, dass die Amis bereits vorher davon gewußt haben, aber bewußt ihre eigenen Leute geopfert haben, um dadurch die  nötige Rückendeckung in der eigenen Bevölkerung zu haben, auch um z.B. Atomwaffentests in Japan zu machen.
Und irgendwie wiederholt sich auch hier die Geschichte. Ist nicht der CIA und andere amerikanische Geheimdienste von einem Strafgefangenen (ausgerechnet aus Deutschland !!!) vor eben diesem Attentat gewarnt worden? Und haben diese Geheimdienste (die teuer bezahlt sind und deren oberste Aufgabe es ist, diesen Warnungen auf den Grund zu gehen) diese Warnung nicht als absurd in den Wind geschlagen?
Und wird jetzt nicht aufgrund dieses Attentats jeder Krieg und jedes Unrecht, jede Völkerrechtsverletzung ... usw. legitimiert.
Da kann einem Aussenstehenden ja schon der Verdacht kommen, dass das Worldtradecenter samt aller darin "enthaltenen" Menschen "auch" geopfert wurden, um eine Legitimation für "bevorstehende" Kriege zu haben.

Noch etwas zu Deutschland:
Der SPD wird vorgeworfen, diese Thema zu Wahlkampfzwecken zu mißbrauchen.
Dass sich die SPD (d.h. Herr Schröder) z.T. tölpelhaft verhält möchte ich hier auch nicht entschuldigen.
Aber:
Wer den Krieg innenpolitisch instrumentalisiert sind doch in erster Linie Bush und Konsorten und auf deutscher Seite etliche Medien und die Opposition, an aller erster Stelle die Union.
Die Union läßt nichts unversucht Deutschland als Schmarotzer, untätig und unzuverlässig darzustellen. Sie nimmt diesen Schaden bewußt in Kauf, um sich hier eigene Vorteile zu schaffen.
Außerdem soll die Union dann bitte auch so ehrlich sein und sagen "Ja, wir wollen, dass die irakische Bevölkerung bombardiert wird und leiden muß. Das entspricht unserem christlichen Selbstverständnis, so wie es dem christlichen Selbstverständnis Georg Bushs entspricht."
Diese Wahtheiten darf man aber in Deutschland nicht sagen, ohne dafür ggfs. sein Job zu verlieren (Deubler-Gmelin).

Im übrigen bringt das Interview mit Eugen Drewermann die Sache wirklich auf den Punkt.
Wenn Bush vom Reich des Bösen, religiösem Wahn, bösen Menschen spricht, so kann er das nur, weil er diese Dinge in sich selber sieht und kennt.

Und es freut mich, dass sich US-Stars wie Dustin Hoffmann und viele andere gegen diesen Krieg aussprechen. Vergleiche zum Vietnamkrieg und den damaligen Protesten in der Hippie- und Flowerpower-zeit drängen sich geradezu auf.
"Die Menschen" wollen einfach keinen (sinnlosen) Krieg.

 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (12 Februar 2003)

Hi Heiko,



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Worte "Krieg" und "gut" oder gar "besser" zusammen in einem Satz verbieten sich eigentlich...



Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Dir und Bush.


----------



## dialerfucker (13 Februar 2003)

@Rahmat;

Hi,

über 80% aller evangelischen und katholischen Christen würden gerne ein gemeinsames Abendmahl feiern. Das ist aber Chefsache, und da ist einer dagegen. (sorry, ich bin weder Mitglied der einen, noch der anderen Vereinigung...aber ich sehe das eher positiv, zumindest wäre es mir lieber als ein Glaubenskrieg  )
Über 70% aller Spanier möchten keinen Krieg, aber das ist auch Chefsache, der ist auch dagegen, und hält lieber Händchen mit Tony, George's Messdiener vor dem Altar der Gerechten.
Beispiele gibt es noch viele, über die ChristlichDemokratischenUnerträglichkeiten bis hin zur wasserfesten Westerwelle... 
Man wird regiert, und hält die Klappe, notfalls gibt es einen Lutscher zwischen die Zähne. Das scheint wohl der einfachere Weg zu sein. Oder man wird aus dem Club ausgeschlossen.
Vielleicht kann man aber dann erst nach "bestem" Gewissen sprechen. 

Gruß df


----------



## Rahmat (13 Februar 2003)

Hi dialerfucker,

stimmt 100%.

Ich sollte mir angewöhnen Bush, Blair usw. zu sagen.
Wedrde mich bemühen nicht mehr "die Amis" zu sagen.

Noch zum Chef der Katholiken.
Obwohl ich mit deren Religion ja überhaupt nichts am Hut habe, muß ich sagen, dass der mir gar nicht so schlecht gefällt.
Immerhin spricht er sich eindeutig gegen den Krieg aus,  greift so Themen wie Inquisition, sexueller Mißbrauch innerhalb der Kirche usw. wenigstens auf.
Das ist ja nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich, wenn ich mir da andere anschaue.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (13 Februar 2003)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin spricht er sich eindeutig gegen den Krieg aus,  greift so Themen wie Inquisition, sexueller Mißbrauch innerhalb der Kirche usw. wenigstens auf.
> Das ist ja nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich, wenn ich mir da andere anschaue.


Jo, fand ich auch toll.

Ich frage mich aber warum er erst jetzt damit anfängt, wo er wirklich nicht mehr einer der fittesten ist...  :gruebel:


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich aber warum er erst jetzt damit anfängt, wo er wirklich nicht mehr einer der fittesten ist...  :gruebel:



bei anderen Themen war aber immer sehr fit:
 Heiligsprechen, Kardinäle ernennen, gegen Geburtenkontrolle wettern, Abtreibungsberatung verdammen usw. 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (13 Februar 2003)

Vielleicht kam ihm die Erleuchtung ja erst im hohen Alter...


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kam ihm die Erleuchtung ja erst im hohen Alter...


Na dann wünschen wir ihm doch noch ein langes Leben(so 150..), vielleicht kommen
 dann ja auch noch andere Erleuchtungen.....


----------



## Rahmat (14 Februar 2003)

Im Alter wird man halt weise und sieht verschiedene Dinge anders/mit mehr Abstand.
Da freu ich mich auch schon bei mir darauf, mal sehen, wie ich die Dinge dann so sehe.
Obwohl ich schon sagen muß, dass ich dann vor dem "Ende", wie immer es auch aussehen mag, schon jetzt ganz ordentlich Schiß habe. (Ich bin ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste. Und wenn ich meine statistische Lebenserwartung als zuckerkranker Mann ansehe ... Da würde ich dann doch vielleicht ganz gerne mit meiner Frau oder besser noch mit den Kids tauschen.  )

 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (15 Februar 2003)

Zurück zum Irak:

Österreich verbietet den USA Überflug und Durchfahrt !!!!

Das nenne ich eine eindeutige Haltung!!!

Da könnten sich andere mal eine Scheibe davon abschneiden !!

Das kleine Österreich zeigt der Weltmacht die Zähne !!

Das ist was nach meinem Geschmack !!!

 Rahmat


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Februar 2003)

SATIRE AN:
Also ich hab jetzt endlich fachkompetente Auskunft bekommen und zwar so, dass ich sie mit meinem kindlichen Gemüt auch verstehe.
Guckst Du hier:
http://www.jwdt.com/~paysan/bush.html
SATIRE AUS

Gruss Frank


----------



## Rahmat (19 Februar 2003)

Klar guck ich.

Ich glaube, ich muß mal bei Herrn Paysan etwas Nachhilfe nehmen, schreibt echt spitzenmäßig.    

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2003)

Die Stunde der Wahrheit für Tony Blair

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,240698,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht so als Robin Cook sprach. Der ehemalige Außenminister verschaffte sich respektvolles,
> ja ehrfürchtiges Schweigen. Nach seiner Rede in einer dramatischen Sondersitzung des Unterhauses erhoben
> sich mehr und mehr Abgeordnete und feierten Cook mit standing ovations.
> "Weder die internationale Gemeinschaft, noch die britische Öffentlichkeit", so Cooks zentrales Argument, "ist davon überzeugt,
> ...


----------



## Devilfrank (18 März 2003)

"Die Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika haben die souveräne Autorität, Gewalt anzuwenden um ihre eigene nationale Sicherheit zu gewährleisten", sagte Bush. "Diese Pflicht fällt auf mich als Oberbefehlshaber durch den Eid zurück, den ich geschworen habe." 
(http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,240701,00.html)

Ich kenn da noch einen, der solche markigen Sprüche geklopft hat.
("Aufruf an das deutsche Volk", 10.02.33)

Wo das hingeführt hat, wissen wir ja...


----------



## bahnrolli (18 März 2003)

Moin @ll

vielleicht sollte denen mal jemand erklären, dass es äußerst ungesund sein kann, wenn man mit einem Feuerzeug an der Tankstelle spielt... :fdevilt: 

Sonnige Grüße aus Waldau
Bahnrolli


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2003)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn da noch einen, der solche markigen Sprüche geklopft hat.
> ("Aufruf an das deutsche Volk", 10.02.33)
> 
> Wo das hingeführt hat, wissen wir ja...



http://www.medienanalyse-international.de/gleiwitz.html

1939: "Seit 5.45 Uhr wird zurückgeschossen!"


----------



## Rahmat (18 März 2003)

Hi,

trauriger Anlaß.

Einige halten es für geschmacklos Bush, Hitler und Hussein auf eine Stufe zu stellen. Ich nicht. In meinen Augen verstößt Bush zweifelsfrei gegen Völkerrecht und unsere Regierung müßte so konsequent sein Überflugrechte usw. zu verbieten.
Aber auch im eigenen Land will Bush das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung beschneiden/abschaffen.
Und was Schauspielern (Dustin Hofman, George Clooney, ...) Rechtsanwälten usw. schon heute passiert, wenn sie anderer Meinung sind als Bush, sieht man ja. War da nicht schon mal was, McCarthy usw... Die Geschichte wiederholt sich.

Neben dem Hinauswurf Hertha Däubler-Gmelins wegen kritischer Äußerungen (ein angebrachter Vergleich Bushs mit Hitler) drängt sich noch ein weiterer Vergleich zum dritten Reich auf:

Es gibt ja auch noch das Volk (auf beiden Seiten des Atlantiks), das von nichts gewußt haben will.
Wie soll ich meinen Enkeln erklären, dass ich nichts dagegen unternommen habe, dass ein offenbar geisteskranker größenwahnsinniger, religiös verirrter ehemaliger Alkoholiker einen Angriffskrieg gegen den Irak und vielleicht bald die ganze Welt führt.
Dass die ganze Welt die Völkerrechtsverletzung sieht und den USA trotzdem Überflugsrechte garantiert (außer Österreich).....
Sind das nicht die Fragen, die wir in ähnlicher Form unseren Eltern und Großeltern gestellt haben?
Und die konnten sich nicht im Internet und diversen Medien informieren oder gar selber publiziern, und schon gar nicht ohne Risiko fürs eigene Leben.

Rahmat (diesmal ohne smilies, die sind mir im Halse stecken geblieben).


----------



## dialerfucker (19 März 2003)

@Rahmat;

http://www.petitiononline.com/nowar4u/petition.html

...auch wenn es vielleicht zu spät ist und man für immer nachrichtendienstlich gespeichert wird.  :-?

Gruß df


----------



## Rahmat (19 März 2003)

Habe mich eingetragen, da fehlen aber noch ein paar Nullen!?


----------



## Guest (19 März 2003)

*Irrak&Co*

Moin

Wo würde ich lieber leben?
 USA...X.....IRAK.......... 
 Welchen Präsidenten kann man absetzen?
 USA...X.....IRAk...........
 Wo kann ich Diskussionen wie diese hier 
 führen,ohne Gesundheitsbedenken für mich oder 
 meine Familie?
 USA...X......Irak ..........
 Wer läßt sein Volk in großen Teilen verelenden?
 USA...........Irak...X
 Ist es ein Angriffskrieg?
 JA..............NEIN........
 Wird es der irakischen Bevölkerung (wenn
 sie es überlebt)nach dem Krieg besser gehen?
 JA.............. NEIN....... Ich weiß es nicht  X

 Im Zweifelsfalle für die weniger Schlechten!
 Mir wäre es natürlich auch lieber wenn alle
 diese Ziele ohne Blutvergiessen erreicht 
 werden könnten!! (Ich fürchte mein Wunsch
 wird nicht Erfüllung gehen).

Fragt doch mal die Schiiten oder die Kurden (bevorzugt die bei
Halabscha) was sie von diesem Krieg halten.
Auch wenn dieser Krieg gegen das Recht verstößt,
haben die Iraker m. E. die Chance ohne S. H. einen
besseren Staat aufzubauen.


M.f.G.

Stan

   Ps.: Hat ja schon mal geholfen. Bei UNS.


----------



## Devilfrank (19 März 2003)

Es geht ja hier nicht um die Grundsatzfrage, ob das Regime im Irak abgeschafft werden muss. Da ist sich die Völkergemeinschaft ja einig.
Es geht hier einzig und allein darum, wie ein texanischer Cowboy sein eigenes Volk mit falschem Patriotismus dazu bringt, einen Krieg anzuzetteln, den niemand wirklich will und von dem die Gefahr eines weltweiten Flächenbrandes ausgeht.
Was geht es die Amerikaner an, wann und wie sich das irakische Volk von seinem Diktator befreit? Wie kommt ein demokratisches Land dazu einen Agressionskrieg zu beginnen, ohne dass eine Kriegserlärung und dergleichen vorliegt? Die Amerikaner konnten bis zum heutigen Tage *keine* Beweise vorlegen, sondern begründen ihr Vorgehen bisher nur mit Behauptungen.
Dieser bevorstehende Krieg wird nur durch ein Recht gedeckt: Das Recht des Stärkeren.
Und genau deshalb sind die Parallelen zum Dritten Reich so frappierend und machen einfach Angst vor den Folgen.


----------



## bahnrolli (19 März 2003)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> @Rahmat;
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/nowar4u/petition.html
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich auch eingetragen und wie ich das sehe, befinde ich mich da ja dann in guter Gesellschaft. Man mag von der hiesigen Politik halten, was man will, aber in diesem Fall kriegt Kanzler Gerd von mir den  :thumb: 

Ob es nun zu spät ist oder nicht, mag jetzt müßig sein darüber zu diskutieren - ich halte es da mit dem guten alten Luther



> ...Wenn ich wüßte, das morgen die Welt unterginge, würde ich heute abend noch rausgehen und ein Apfelbäumchen pflanzen...



@ teufelsfrank

ich seh das auch so...auch wenn es ein Terrorregime ist, es sind in aller erster Linie die *Iraker* selbst, da darüber befinden sollten, was mit ihnen passiert, niemand anders.


Trübe Grüße aus Waldau!
Bahnrolli


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2003)

Interessante Sendung heute abend im ZDF mit Wolf von Lojewski:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/einzelsendung/0,1970,2107343,00.html

hab übrigens die URL gefunden, auf die er sich bezieht.  Umweltverbrechen sind offensichtlich offensichtlich einwandfrei.

http://www.rense.com/general18/mn.htm


			
				Rense.com schrieb:
			
		

> Stormy Weather -
> The Government's Top-Secret
> Efforts To Control Mother Nature


Gruß
tf


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2003)

INTERNATIONALE UMFRAGE

*USA verlieren jede Sympathie*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,241090,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Kriegspolitik der US-Regierung hat offenbar dramatische Auswirkungen auf das Ansehen
> der USA in Europa. Einer internationalen Umfrage zufolge braut sich selbst in traditionell
> amerikafreundlichen Nationen eine nie gekannte Wut auf die Supermacht zusammen.*



tf


----------



## Devilfrank (20 März 2003)

Ist ja auch kein Wunder. Die Cowboys zerschmeissen jetzt den ganzen Laden, halten sich auch noch für die Super Hero´s und die ganze Welt darf dann den Dreck aufräumen, den die Amis angerichtet haben.
Wenn ich die ersten Zahlen aus Brüssel höre...300 Mrd. € für den Wiederaufbau, wo die eigenen Volkswirtschaften mit Stagnation zu kämpfen haben.
Passt schon.


----------



## technofreak (20 März 2003)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Die Cowboys zerschmeissen jetzt den ganzen Laden, halten sich auch noch für die Super Hero´s und die ganze Welt darf dann den Dreck aufräumen, den die Amis angerichtet haben


Wenn diese Cowboys wenigstens was taugen würden, die sind ja noch schlechter als A.S (der Exil-Österreicher) 

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,241300,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Laut "USA Today" ist die 1977 gebildete "Delta Force" 360 Mann stark. Sie gilt als die geheimste Spezialeinheit des US-Heeres. Die Männer gelten als Nahkampfspezialisten und sind spezialisiert auf den Antiterrorkampf, die Befreiung von Geiseln und Aufklärung. *Zusammen mit den Rangern erlebten die Delta Force-Kämpfer 1993 beim Versuch der Festnahme des somalischen Kriegsherrn Aidid ein Fiasko.*


Die sind so geheim, die wissen selber nicht was sie tun.....

Die Realität ist eben doch was anderes, als Hollywood und Rambo  unk:


----------



## Rahmat (20 März 2003)

@stan

Hi,
ich habe vor kurzem etwas in dem Buch "Ich war Saddams Sohn" gelesen. (Ein zwangsweises "Double" eines Sohnes Saddam Husseins berichtet über etliche Internas.) Wenn man das liest wurde einem nur schlecht. Man hätte heulen und schreien können.
Wenn ich sehe, was die chinesische Regierung am "Platz des himmlischen Friedens" für ein Massaker angerichtet hat, möchte ich davonlaufen oder was weiß ich machen, eine Atombombe werfen oder sonst noch etwas.

Trotzdem stellen sich für mich 3 Fragen:
1.) Wenn ich vor der Wahl stehe Krieg oder nicht Krieg, ziehe ich eine vermutliche Bilanz über Nutzen und Schaden.
Ich bin kein Hellseher, aber meiner Ansicht nach überwiegt hier der Schaden bei weitem.  Ich möchte auf die weiteren Risiken hinweisen, die Gefahr eines Flächenbrandes im ganzen Nahen Osten, Krieg der USA mit jedem beliebigen Land dort, der ausufernde Terrorismus und Tote, Kranke und Elend...... Ich möchte hier nur auf die vielen Berichte von Peter Schollatur hinweisen.
Die Iraker leiden unter Hussein, aber mindestens genauso unter dem von den USA durchgestzten UN-Boykott.
Da hört es sich wie blanker Hohn an, wenn sogar in Fernsehdiskussionen Meinungen geäußert werden, wie: ein kurzer Krieg ist doch für die Bevölkerung besser als ein langer Boykott.
Wie geisteskrank muß man sein, wenn sich die Bevölkerung für das ihr zugefügte Elend auch noch bedanken soll?
2.) Was sind die waren Gründe für den Krieg? Hier möge sich jeder seinen Teil denken.
Ich sehe in genau der jetzigen Situation keinen vorgebrachten Grund für wirklich stichhaltig an.
3.) Wie sieht es mit der "Rechtmäßigkeit" aus?
Die UN und der größte Teil aller Regierungen und aller Menschen haben sich gegen diesen Krieg ausgesprochen. Es ist ein Angriffskrieg ohne UN-Mandat. Er verstößt gegen das Völkerrecht.
Die US-Regierung hat noch nie so unmißverständlich und deutlich gezeigt, dass ihr die UN, das Völkerrecht, Recht und Gesetz schlechthin, die Meinung der Weltbevölkerung völlig egal sind, bestenfalls als probates Mittel zum Zweck dienen, wenn dadurch die eigene Position gestützt wird.
Dass dies schon immer so ist, ist mir eigentlich klar. Bis jetzt wurde es nur versteckt gemacht und ich bin doch etwas überrascht, dass diese Haltung jetzt so offensichtlich, offiziell und nach außen gelebt wird.
Es ist eine Utopie zu glauben es gehe um Menschen, Menschlichkeit, Werte. Es geht nur um Macht, die Macht des Stärkeren, und das jetzt ganz offiziell. Und hier besteht kein Unterschied zwischen Bush und Hussein. Bush hat nur die feineren Mittel und die größere Macht.
Das erschreckt mich schon ein bißchen. Ist für mich so ein bißchen der Unterschied, ob jemand rechtsradikal ist, oder ob Hitler, SA und SS ganz offiziell die Macht übernehmen.

Glaubst Du z.B., dass wenn Du gläsern im Internet bist, Du über Dein Handy jederzeit auf den Meter genau ortbar bist, alle Daten fein säuberlich bei der NSA gespeichert werden, in den USA vor Einstellungen Urinproben verlangt werden (und ich bin sicher bald auch Gentests),...
glaubst Du, dass man sich dann um Datenschutz nach deutschen Normen schert, dass Deine Privatsphäre geschützt ist, oder sich auch nur irgendjemand um Dich einen Dreck schert, wenn Leute wie Bush an der Macht sind? George Bush verkörpert hier für mich mit seiner Unrechtsauffasung eher Orwells 1984.

Wieso kritisiere ich Bush, obwohl doch offensichtlich Hussein grausamer ist.
1.) Weil er angeblich unser Freund ist, und mir die USA näher stehen als der Irak (vom System, nicht die Menschen).
2.) Weil Bush halt "etwas" mächtiger ist.
Ist für mich so ähnlich wie bei Verbrechern und Polizei. Bei Verbrechern weiß ich, dass sie Verbrecher sind, von denen verlange ich keine ethischen Werte. Bei der Polizei sieht das aufgrund des Machtmonopols anders aus.
Wenn ein Verbrecher amok läuft sterben 20 Leute.
Wenn ein Staat amok läuft, haben wir Konzentrationslager ....

Von daher erwarte ich vom mächtigsten Land der Welt und vom mächtigsten Mann der Welt, dass er sich an bestimmte Regeln hält. Macht er das nicht, sondern nutzt seine Position aus, so haben wir de facto einen Zustand der Rechtlosigkeit aller anderen.
Die Rechtlosigkeit des irakischen Volkes wird uns soeben demonstriert.
Welches Volk ist das nächste?
Und wann sind wir dran?
"Wehret den Anfängen". Ich habe Angst, dass die Anfänge längst vorbei sind.

Aber vielleicht ist die ganze Geschichte für mich nur eine "Enttäuschung" im Wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Ich muß mich einfach damit auseinandersetzen, dass die Normen und Regeln, der letzte Rest an Sicherheit nur Illusion sind. Und vielleicht muß ich mich für diese Erkenntnis bei Herrn Bush bedanken, auch wenn mir das sehr schwer fällt.

@TF
Danke für Deine Mail. Sehr interessant.  

 Rahmat 

P.S.:
Noch etwas zu Rumsfelds Vergleichen (Deutschland - Lybien usw.):
Übrigens, wenn wir gerade bei dergestalten Vergleichen sind... hier ist ein zur Abwechslung mal zutreffendes: 137 Staaten der Erde unterschrieben ein Abkommen über den weltweiten Verbot von Landminen, außer Libyen, Nordkorea, dem Irak und - den USA. Das sind sie augenscheinlich in allerbester Gesellschaft...
Hier gibts auch noch neues:
http://www.jwdt.com/~paysan/bush.html
bzw. lieber noch über einen mirror (wg traffic):
http://bush.my-files.ath.cx/ 
http://www.pp4ce.de/~pit/bush/ 
http://bushzen.trale.de/ 
http://strg-alt-entf.org/georgie/ 
http://bush.ymmv.de/ 
http://www.mathematik.uni-bielefeld.de/~nschasse/bush/ 
(ja, sogar in Bielefeld wird gespiegelt, wo's das doch gar nicht gibt) 
http://ams.astro.univie.ac.at/~nendwich/Politik/BushFire/good_bad_ugly.html 
http://bush.lastrebel.de/ 
http://bush.airport1.de/ 
http://www.jellyplanet.de/ 
http://bush.cossnet.de/ 
http://unfug.org/bush/ 
http://bush.s3b.de/ 
http://www.vsb-server.de/bush/ 
http://www.bundesverschleierungsanstalt.de/bush/ 
http://bush.seuza.ch/ 
http://text.icommunications.biz/bush/ 
http://www.mela.de/Bush/ 
http://bush.nylle.de/ 
http://www.frank-schmitt.com/mirror/www.jwdt.com/~paysan/bush/ 
http://mhmmi.bei.t-online.de/bush/ 
http://redbrick.no-ip.info/bush/ 
http://www.schimi-online.de/bush/ 
http://bush.funzt.net/ oder http://geopolitik.funzt.net/maus.html 
http://www.w3nk.ch/spezials/bush/ 
http://home.arcor.de/henning.waterstradt/bush/ 
http://www.hexren.net/bush.html 
http://bush.badger49.com/ 
http://aolserver.ath.cx/bush/index.htm 
http://www.hr-schmitz.de/wtc/maus/ 
http://www.animal-machine.de/bush/ 
http://www.dummfick.de/bush.html 
http://bush.raimund-veigel.de/ 
http://bush.strange-movies.de/ 
http://www.thewastelands.de/bush/ 
http://www.geocities.com/nesocracker/bush/bush.htm 
http://bush.spacecaravan.de/ 
http://www.partyleader.de/bush/ 
http://www.utesia.ch/jabernet/paysan/bush.html 
http://www.nachtmenschen.de/bush.html 
http://trojaner-und-sicherheit.de/das_ist_der_herr_bush/bush.html 
http://www.smallbrainer.de/pages/bush/ 
http://liquidsteel.net/mirror/bush_maus/ 
http://woodway42.netfirms.com/bush/ 
http://bush.d0t.de/ 
http://hihi.elmer.org/HerrBush/ 
http://www.vnehring.de/bush.html 
http://wardasgeil.de/bush/ 
http://www.incsd.de/mirror/bush.html 
http://62.141.63.27/bush/ 

Und das ist auch nicht schlecht:
http://thomas.wolff.net/Bush.htm


----------



## Guest (21 März 2003)

*USA vs. Irak & CO.*

Moin

Du bist hier so fleißig, da möchte ich dir eine Antwort nicht schuldig bleiben.
Das meiste werden wohl Erläuterungen, ich werde mir nicht die Position von Bush zu eigen machen.
Ich möchte hier eine Art "advocatus diabolo" sein. 

DAS, sieht die Bushregierung ganz anders.
Freiheit, Demokratie, Wohlstand werden 
einziehen.

Scheitern ist handlungsimmanent.
S. H. ist Pyromane. Wer hat denn 2 Kriege ange-
fangen ( (80-88 & 90-91) ?
Wer hat schuld am Boycott? Bitte nicht Ursache
u. Wirkung verwechseln.
Der Irak hat ca. 23 Mill. Einw. denen könnte es
relativ (bei halbwegs gerechter Vert.) gut gehen.
Aber mit so einem Verbrecher?!

Die USA haben ein Sendungsbewußtsein.

Vergleiche mit 33-45 sind vollkommen unangebracht.
Dadurch wird diese Zeit banaliesiert, ja geradezu
aufgewertet.
Wenn ich diese Vergleiche lese, fallen mir zwei
Aussagen ein.
1.der Pazifismus der dreißiger Jahre hat Ausschwitz
erst möglich gemacht.
2. Ein Plakat, das  alle umhängen sollten,
 die solche Vergleiche heranziehen.
Die idee ist geklaut und abgewandelt .
Vorsicht! Provokation.
Ich bin die dümmste Nuß im Reiche,
weil ich Bush mit Nazis vergleiche.

Ich wechsel auf Linux, wenn die Ü-chips kommen.
Handyortung geht bei mir nicht, hab keins.
Aber stimmt, bei meiner Paranoia fühl ich mich
jetzt schon verfolgt.
Den Irakern wird es m. E.besser gehen. Keine Angst mehr vor S., Embargo fällt weg.
Der Hauptgrund weshalb ich nicht absolut dagegen 
bin. Langfristig würden durch S.& CO. noch mehr 
sterben.
Die USA haben ja schon öfter ihre Interessen robust vertreten. Insofern ist die jetzige Vorgehensweise keine Überraschung für mich.
Aber intern gibt es ja auch Kritik. Hast du Tom
Dashle gehört?
Ach übrigens:
Bush hatte bei Amtsantritt u. a. geschworen, das
amerikanische Volk zu schützen.
NICHT das irakische oder irgendwelche alten
 Europäer. So nu muß ersma gud sein.
Posten ist nicht die beste Diskussionsform.

M.f.G. 

Stan

Ps.: Zu dem Thema müßte ich eigentlich viiieeell
 differenzierter posten und es fehlt noch einiges.
Dann säße ich aber noch um 6 Uhr hier.
Bin ja kein Profiposter.


----------



## technofreak (21 März 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,241480,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Der britische Premierminister Tony Blair bestätigte, dass die Halbinsel Fau vor der südirakischen Hafenstadt Basra ebenfalls fest in der Hand der Alliierten sei.* Die wichtigen Ölquellen seien gesichert. *Der britische Verteidigungsminister Geoff Hoon hatte zuvor im Unterhaus erklärt, dass rund 30 Ölquellen im Südirak in Brand gesetzt worden seien. CNN zeigte Bilder aus Kuweit-Stadt, wo dichte schwarze Rauchwolken am nördlichen Horizont zu sehen waren.
> 
> Zugleich nahmen die Alliierten nach eigenen Angaben bei Blitzangriffen zwei strategisch bedeutende Flugplätze und *mehrere Ölfelder* westlich von Basra im Südirak ein.



Dann ist doch das Hauptziel erreicht, die paar Feuerchen haben sie doch auch beim letzten Mal schnell wieder gelöscht

tf


----------



## Rahmat (21 März 2003)

Hi TF,
und das beste zu den brennenden Ölfeldern im Irak: hat Hussein seine Felder nicht selber angezündet?
Die Bush-Administration hat ihn davor doch gewarnt, dies sei ein Kriegsverbrechen und würde entsprechend geahndet.
Der Krieg begründet sich selber. Was die Physik nicht geschafft hat, Bush schafft es: Ein Kriegs-Perpetuum-Mobile.
Oder habe ich da im TV was falsch verstanden?
Also gleich noch einmal eins drauf!
Wahrscheinlich bombardiert Hussein sich und sein Volk im Moment auch gerade selber. Warum bin ich da nicht gleich darauf gekommen?
Dafür sollte man auch noch ein paar Bomben hinschicken, zur Bestrafung.

Zu den Raketen: Bush und Konsorten waren überrascht, dass Hussein noch welche gehabt hat.
Komisch, ich dachte die Waffen waren Hauptgrund des Krieges. Wieso ist man dann überascht? :-?  :-?  :-? 
Oder geht Bush hier von einer Halbwertszeit des Gedächtnisses des Durchschnittseuropäers im ms-Bereich aus?

Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (21 März 2003)

Hi Rahmat,

mir ist noch was abstruses aufgefallen: Entweder, die "Alllierten" marschieren jetzt bis Bagdad durch, 
dann erhebt sich die Frage, wo das gigantische Bedrohungspotential liegt, bzw. lag. Aber da wird denen 
wahrscheinlich auch wieder eine von deinen "einleuchtenden" Erklärungen einfallen.  
Oder es gibt ein zweites Vietnam, dann gute Nacht , Mattes    (Man erinnert sich , damals waren die USA auch angeblich 
unendlich überlegen.....

gruß
tf

PS: eben einen  Link im Nachbarforum zu einem Artikel in der NN gesehen:



			
				Nürnberger Nachrichten/WOLFGANG SCHMIEG schrieb:
			
		

> Denn zum ersten Mal seit Schaffung der Vereinten Nationen im Juni 1945 nahm eine Macht für sich in Anspruch, militärische Gewalt zur Verteidigung vorbeugend einzusetzen und nicht, um eine unmittelbar drohende Gefahr abzuwehren.



http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=74129&kat=3


----------



## Rahmat (21 März 2003)

Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist hier so fleißig, da möchte ich dir eine Antwort nicht schuldig bleiben.



Danke  



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> DAS, sieht die Bushregierung ganz anders.
> Freiheit, Demokratie, Wohlstand werden
> einziehen.
> ...



So sieht es die Bush-Regierung .....(vielleicht)



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> S. H. ist Pyromane. Wer hat denn 2 Kriege ange-
> fangen ( (80-88 & 90-91) ?



Und wie schaut es bei den USA aus ?
Schau z.B. mal hier: http://thomas.wolff.net/Bush.htm
insbesondere bei "Die USA und der internationale Terrorismus".



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat schuld am Boycott? Bitte nicht Ursache
> u. Wirkung verwechseln.



Hier wird die Argumentation lächerlich.
Jeder soll seine Schuld selber tragen.
Hussein für alle seine Massenmorde und Massaker und die USA für die Verhungerten Kinder im Irak.
Eine Argumentation "Ich muß das machen, weil Du das gemacht hast und desshalb bin ich für meine Taten nicht verantwortlich" ist Kleinkindniveau und werde ich nie akzeptieren.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Der Irak hat ca. 23 Mill. Einw. denen könnte es
> relativ (bei halbwegs gerechter Vert.) gut gehen.
> Aber mit so einem Verbrecher?!



Und mit so einem durch nichts zu rechtfertigenden Boykott?



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Die USA haben ein Sendungsbewußtsein.



leider.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Vergleiche mit 33-45 sind vollkommen unangebracht.
> Dadurch wird diese Zeit banaliesiert, ja geradezu
> aufgewertet.



Das ist nicht mein Ziel.
Beispiel:
Hertha Däubler-Gmelin sagt: Die Bush-Administration versucht innenpolitische Konflikte mit "außenpolitischen" Kriegen zu lösen. Das hat vor ihm auch schon z.B. Adolf Hitler gemacht. (sinngemäß zitiert).
Damit wird nicht behauptet Bush baue KZ's, oder es hätte im 3.Reich keine KZ's gegeben oder das unvorstellbare Leid im 3. Reich wird damit in irgendeiner Form geleugnet relativiert oder sonst irgendetwas.
Sondern es wird auf eine sehr bedenkliche Entwicklung hingewiesen, nämlich dass sich der mächtigste Mann der Welt nicht um Recht und Gesetze schert. Das war damals Adolf Hitler und ist heute George W. Bush. Und es ist meiner Meinung nach gerade als Deutscher mit unserer Geschichte unsere Pflicht darauf ein Auge zu haben.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich diese Vergleiche lese, fallen mir zwei
> Aussagen ein.
> 1.der Pazifismus der dreißiger Jahre hat Ausschwitz
> erst möglich gemacht.



O.K.
Für die Weltbevölkerung stellt meiner Meinung nach aber Bush die größere Gefahr dar als Hussein.
Begründung in folgenden Haltungen Bushs:
1.) Schwarz - Weiß denken: "Wer nicht für mich ist, ist gegen mich".
Es gibt nur Gut und Böse. USA + Bush = Gut. Wer anderer Meinung ist = Böse (Achse des Bösen).
2.) Wer gegen mich ist stellt eine potentielle Gefahr dar.
3.) Die USA haben das gottgegebene Recht sich gegen jede Gefahr zu "wehren". Dazu haben sie ebenfalls das gottgegebene Recht die Meinung der ganzen Welt einschließlich UNO, Juristen, Kirchen, .... zu ignorieren.
4.) Bush hat (ebenso wie es z.B. Hitler in "Mein Kampf" gemacht hat) ja bereits angekündigt im Nahen Osten ein Land nach dem anderen anzugreifen. Und dass er sich dadurch von niemandem aufhalten läßt hat er ja auch schon gezeigt, oder?
Hier wäre meiner Meinung nach etwas mehr Zivilcourage in Richtung USA angesagt: Überflugrechte ..... (Um bei Deinem Vergleich zu bleiben).
5.) Für Bush stellt es weder ein Problem dar, dass er rechtmäßig nie gewählt wurde, noch dass er das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung in den USA auf unerträgliche Weise beschneidet. (Und damit sage ich nicht, dass es im Irak damit nicht 10000000% schlechter bestellt ist!!!)



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Ein Plakat, das  alle umhängen sollten,
> die solche Vergleiche heranziehen.
> Die idee ist geklaut und abgewandelt .
> Vorsicht! Provokation.
> ...



Ich hoffe inständig, dass ich die dümmste Nuß im Reiche bin und sich meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen nicht bewahrheiten.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wechsel auf Linux, wenn die Ü-chips kommen.



1.) Dein Windows XP ist ja glaube ich so ziemlich dass "gesprächigste" OS, das ich kenne.  
2.) Das ist lobenswert kommt mir in seiner Wirksamkeit aber wie die "Duck and Cover"-Beruhigung der Bevölkerung (und -Werbung der USA für die Atombombe) vor:
http://stadt.heim.at/london/160940/patriot.htm
Wahrscheinlich hat sich die Bevökerung Hiroshimas und Nagasakis daran leider nicht gehalten. Und hier möchte ich noch einmal erwähnen, dass Japan meines Wissens nach bereits vor dem Abwurf der ersten Atombombe kurz vor der Kapitulation stand.
Spätestens die zweite Bombe auf Nagasaki war aber ein reiner Test ohne jegliche militärische Bedeutung.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Handyortung geht bei mir nicht, hab keins.
> Aber stimmt, bei meiner Paranoia fühl ich mich
> jetzt schon verfolgt.



Das will ich nun auch wieder nicht.  
Aber immer Augen auf.  



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Den Irakern wird es m. E.besser gehen. Keine Angst mehr vor S., Embargo fällt weg.



Ich hoffe es.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hauptgrund weshalb ich nicht absolut dagegen
> bin. Langfristig würden durch S.& CO. noch mehr
> sterben.
> 
> Die USA haben ja schon öfter ihre Interessen robust vertreten. Insofern ist die jetzige Vorgehensweise keine Überraschung für mich.



Aber es wird schlimmer.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber intern gibt es ja auch Kritik. Hast du Tom
> Dashle gehört?



nein, mal bei google nachsehen ......



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Ach übrigens:
> Bush hatte bei Amtsantritt u. a. geschworen, das
> amerikanische Volk zu schützen.



Ich sehe es nicht bedroht.
Und Bush macht in meinen Augen alles Menschen mögliche diesen Zustand zu ändern.
Ein glatter Meineid.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> NICHT das irakische oder irgendwelche alten
> Europäer. So nu muß ersma gud sein.
> Posten ist nicht die beste Diskussionsform.



Wieso nicht?



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> M.f.G.
> 
> Stan



dito

Rahmat



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Ps.: Zu dem Thema müßte ich eigentlich viiieeell
> differenzierter posten und es fehlt noch einiges.
> Dann säße ich aber noch um 6 Uhr hier.



Das Problem kenne ich.
Ist aber halt auch echt spannend, irgendwo.  



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ja kein Profiposter.



Davon merkt man aber nichts.


----------



## Guest (22 März 2003)

Moin

Wie lange soll ich daran sitzen? jetzt ist es 2 Uhr.

Auffi, obwohl ich das eigentlich nicht einsehe hier den
Bushkrieger zu geben.

[Und wie schaut es bei den USA aus ?
Schau z.B. mal hier: http://thomas.wolff.net/Bush.htm
insbesondere bei "Die USA und der internationale Terrorismus".]

Ja, die Verfehlungen sind derer viele. Z. B.: Iran -Kontra, Tonking
Zwischenfall, Bomben auf Kambodscha, Vietnam insgesamt, In-
dustriespionage durch NSA, Chile etc..
Macht korrumpiert. Absolute Macht korrumpiert absolut.
In den 80ern gab es ein  gleichgeartetes  Plakat.
Darauf trug Ronald Maggie auf Händen, im Hintergrund war ein
Atompilz zusehen. Der Plakattitel lautete:
*They gone with the wind*


[Hier wird die Argumentation lächerlich.
Jeder soll seine Schuld selber tragen.
Hussein für alle seine Massenmorde und Massaker und die USA für die Verhungerten Kinder im Irak.
Eine Argumentation "Ich muß das machen, weil Du das gemacht hast und desshalb bin ich für meine Taten nicht verantwortlich" ist Kleinkindniveau und werde ich nie akzeptieren.]

Falsch.
Der Irak hat, wie bekannt, Kuwait angegriffen und auch einige
Scud-Raketen auf  Israel abgefeuert.
Diesen Krieg verlor der Irak.
Da aber kein Führungswechsel stattfand, war dafür
zu sorgen, das zumindest die schlimmsten Waffen
beseitigt wurden.
( Siehe auch deutsche Geschichte)
Dem kam S. nicht nach.
Was tun?
Wenn S. nur diese Forderung erfüllt hätte, könnte
er heute noch mit "Freuden" in "Seinem" Land
herummarodieren.
Unbehelligt.
Es gäbe keinen Boycott.
Also: Wer ist schuld ?
Du läßt doch auch keinem psychisch Gestörten
sein zweites Messer, nachdem du ihm das erste
schon entwunden hast, nachdem er dich damit
angriff.
Übrigens, Ist nicht die UNO für das Embargo ver-
antwortlich?
Das Embargo ist in den letzten Jahren immer
löchriger geworden. (Quelle: Spiegel)
Wo ist das Geld geblieben?
Das es wie fast immer die falschen trifft, ist klar.
Gerechtigkeit gibt es hier nicht.

Es gibt gute und schlechte Prädidenten. Da gab es
doch mal ein impeachment. Aber "tricky Dick" war
schneller, er ging. Der nächste begnadigte ihn.
Wie hieß der noch mal? Pontiac, Buick? Irgendsone
Automarke.   

Das ganze  "Drumherum" kommt nicht in mein Buch. Titel:
100 geniale Außenpolitische Schachzüge.

[ertha Däubler-Gmelin sagt: Die Bush-Administration versucht innenpolitische Konflikte mit "außenpolitischen" Kriegen zu lösen. Das hat vor ihm auch schon z.B. Adolf Hitler gemacht. (sinngemäß zitiert). )

Diese Vorgehensweise gab es wahrscheinlich schon
vor dem Wort Politik.

[Ich sehe es nicht bedroht.
Und Bush macht in meinen Augen alles Menschen mögliche diesen Zustand zu ändern.)

Ja du nicht!
Wenn dir Teile vom WTC. auf die Füße gefallen
wären, hättest du vielleicht einen anderen Eindruck.

Windows nervt mich manchmal.
Aber wie war mein Spruch beim Computerkauf?
"Wie beschäftigt sich ein Idiot Monatelang (Jahre-
lang)? Er kauft sich einen Computer!
So, reicht natürlich wieder nicht. Zu oberflächlich,
zu wenig Details, keine Links, nicht auf alles eingegangen.
Deswegen schrieb ich: Posting= Schlechte Diskus-
sionsform. Q.e.d.
Guck mal auf die Zeit!

 M.f.G.

Stan.


----------



## Rahmat (22 März 2003)

Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Wie lange soll ich daran sitzen? jetzt ist es 2 Uhr.



    



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Auffi, obwohl ich das eigentlich nicht einsehe hier den
> Bushkrieger zu geben.
> 
> [Und wie schaut es bei den USA aus ?
> ...



Das ist genau das Problem.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> [Hier wird die Argumentation lächerlich.
> Jeder soll seine Schuld selber tragen.
> Hussein für alle seine Massenmorde und Massaker und die USA für die Verhungerten Kinder im Irak.
> ...



um das sich die USA bestimmt nicht geschissen hätten, wenn es dort kein Öl gegeben hätte.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> und auch einige Scud-Raketen auf  Israel abgefeuert.



das wesentlich mehr UN-Resolutionen verletzt hat, als der Irak.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Krieg verlor der Irak.
> Da aber kein Führungswechsel stattfand, war dafür
> zu sorgen, das zumindest die schlimmsten Waffen
> beseitigt wurden.
> ...



Ein Arzneimittelboykott erscheint mir wenig sinnvoll.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn S. nur diese Forderung erfüllt hätte, könnte
> er heute noch mit "Freuden" in "Seinem" Land
> herummarodieren.
> Unbehelligt.
> ...



O.K., das es zu dem Boykott gekommen ist, gebe ich Dir Recht. Nachdem man aber die Auswirkungen des Boykotts gesehen hat, hätte man ihn zumindest modifizieren müssen. Zu sagen "Weil Du damals den Krieg verloren hast, .... deshalb habe ich das Recht Deine Kinder verhungern zu lassen und Du trägst dafür die alleinige Verantwortung.", ist einfach lächerlich und unehrlich und ich werde das nicht akzeptieren.
Überlege, wie lange der Boykott schon läuft und ob es mit ein bißchen gutem Willen und einem Minimum an Phantasie nicht andere Wege gegeben hätte.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Du läßt doch auch keinem psychisch Gestörten
> sein zweites Messer, nachdem du ihm das erste
> schon entwunden hast, nachdem er dich damit
> angriff.



Hier wäre mal eine eindeutige Festlegung schön.
Wenn es der Bush-Administration in den Kram paßt, dann ist Hussein bis zu den Zähnen bewaffnet und eine Gefahr für die ganze Welt.
Dann kann er aber plötzlich im Alleingeang und im Handstreich besiegt werden? Komisch.
Übrigens habe ich nichts dagegen Hussein die Waffen zu nehmen, aber
bei Arzneimitteln hört bei mir der Spaß definitiv auf. Ich denke viele Hilfsorganisationen sehen das nicht anders.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, Ist nicht die UNO für das Embargo ver-
> antwortlich?



Ja, aber gab es da nicht schon etliche Bestrebungen dieses Embargo (aus obigen Gründen) zu lockern. Und sind diese Bestrebungen nicht am Widerstand der USA gescheitert?
D.h. wäre hier nicht mehr Zivilcourage gegen die USA gefordert.
Ich weiß nicht genau wie hier die Entscheidungsprozesse laufen, aber ist es nicht so, dass eine Aufhebung oder Modifizierung des Boykotts eine Entscheidung der UNO bedurfte und dass diese Entscheidung mit dem Veto der USA gekippt worden wäre?
Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich hier falsch liege.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Das es wie fast immer die falschen trifft, ist klar.
> Gerechtigkeit gibt es hier nicht.



siehe oben.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> [Hertha Däubler-Gmelin sagt: Die Bush-Administration versucht innenpolitische Konflikte mit "außenpolitischen" Kriegen zu lösen. Das hat vor ihm auch schon z.B. Adolf Hitler gemacht. (sinngemäß zitiert). )
> 
> Diese Vorgehensweise gab es wahrscheinlich schon
> vor dem Wort Politik.



O.K. nur auf den konkreten Fall bezogen: Ist der Vergleich erlaubt oder nicht?



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Ich sehe es nicht bedroht.
> Und Bush macht in meinen Augen alles Menschen mögliche diesen Zustand zu ändern.)
> 
> Ja du nicht!
> ...



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass Hussein Bush die Teile vor die Füße geworfen hätte.
Außerdem ist Hussein nicht religiös fanatisch, sondern "nur" ein "ganz normaler" Despot, was die Sache nicht besser macht.
Aber hier einen Zusammenhang herzustellen fällt wohl den meisten Menschen schwer.
Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass der Terrorismus und die Radikalisierung zunimmt, somit nach dem Krieg eine größere Gefahr für alle aber auch für die USA besteht, was ja dem Gegenteil von Schutz entspricht. Ich bleibe bei meinem Meineid.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Windows nervt mich manchmal.
> Aber wie war mein Spruch beim Computerkauf?
> "Wie beschäftigt sich ein Idiot Monatelang (Jahre-
> lang)? Er kauft sich einen Computer!



Wenn ich gerade das Wetter anschaue stimme ich Dir zu.   



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> So, reicht natürlich wieder nicht. Zu oberflächlich,
> zu wenig Details, keine Links, nicht auf alles eingegangen.
> Deswegen schrieb ich: Posting= Schlechte Diskus-
> sionsform. Q.e.d.
> ...



und ich dachte immer, bei mir liegt es nur am 1-2-Finger-Suchsystem, dass ich so lange brauche, geht aber anderen scheinbar ähnlich.  

Liebe Grüße
Rahmat


----------



## Guest (23 März 2003)

*Kriech*

Moin


Compu putti! :bigcry: 


[das wesentlich mehr UN-Resolutionen verletzt hat, als der Irak.]


Deswegen durfte der Irak Scud-Raketen auf Israel feuern?
Sozusagen als ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit?
Ich möchte insgesamt nicht ins Detail gehen, weil ich sonst erstmal recherchieren
müßte. Aber DIE Argumentation ist, mmmhh, wie soll ich das sagen,
bemerkenswert.

[Ein Arzneimittelboykott erscheint mir wenig sinnvoll.] 

Falsche Darstellung.
Vom hörensagenlesen, soll es so sein, das bestimmte Arzneimittel 
wegen "dual use" nicht in den Irak kommen.


[O.K. nur auf den konkreten Fall bezogen: Ist der Vergleich erlaubt oder nicht?]

Erlaubt ja, klug nicht.
Denk auch mal an den Gorbatschow - Goebbels Vergleich.
Das Umfeld ist hier m. E. entscheidend. Zu Hause oder im vertrauten Kreis, kann man oder Hertha solche Äußerungen machen, da sehe ich kein großes Problem, selbst wenn durch Indiskretion etwas an die 
Öffentlichkeit dringt. Es ist unoffiziell.
Anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn vor einem Haufen Gewerkschafter, dazu noch ein paar Journalisten solche Außerungen getätigt werden.
Das ist offiziell. Das ganze auch noch kurz vor der Wahl. Ein Faupax!
Auf solche Vorkommnisse lauert der politische Gegner.


[und ich dachte immer, bei mir liegt es nur am 1-2-Finger-Suchsystem]

Ich hab Goldfinger 5 , aber ich komm zu nix.

Du bist schuld. :vlol: 


M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## Rahmat (23 März 2003)

*Re: Kriech*



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> ...
> [das wesentlich mehr UN-Resolutionen verletzt hat, als der Irak.]
> 
> ...



Das habe ich nicht gesagt.
Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Israel wesentlich mehr UNO-Resolutionen verletzt hat, als der Irak.
Und die Verletzung der UNO-Resolutionen durch den Irak nimmt die USA als Begründung für einen Krieg gegen den Irak.
Die Verletzungen Israels sind jedoch ohne jede Auswirkung.
Ist doch eine merkwürdige Argumentation, oder?



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte insgesamt nicht ins Detail gehen, weil ich sonst erstmal recherchieren
> müßte. Aber DIE Argumentation ist, mmmhh, wie soll ich das sagen,
> bemerkenswert.



s.o.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Ein Arzneimittelboykott erscheint mir wenig sinnvoll.]
> 
> Falsche Darstellung.
> Vom hörensagenlesen, soll es so sein, das bestimmte Arzneimittel
> wegen "dual use" nicht in den Irak kommen.



Aber hier liegt genau das Problem, wenn ich will, kann ich mit dem "dual use"-Argument alles verbieten. Ich kann auch mit Messer und Gabel jemanden umbringen oder meinem Gegenüber mit dem Löffelstil das Auge ausbohren. Sollen jetzt alle Irakis mit den Fingern essen (sofern sie trotz Embargo noch etwas zu essen haben)?
IMNSHO ist das Embargo halt weit über das Ziel hinausgeschossen und viel zu restrektiv gehandhabt worden, mit dem Ergebnis, das es die falschen trifft, nämlich die Bevölkerung, wie Du ja selber gesagt hast. So eine Art verschärfter Morgentau-Plan für den Irak.
Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, ich bin Diabetiker und brauche zum überleben Insulin. Wenn sich jetzt z.B. Bush und Schröder verkrachen würden, Bush daraufhin durchsetzen würde, dass es in Deutschland kein Insulin mehr gibt (wegen "dual use"), ich sehe, dass ich bald sterben werde und mir Bush dann ins Auge sagt: " Ich kann da nichts dafür, dass ist nur so, weil der Schröder so blöd ist.", wen würdest Du dann zum Teufel wünschen ?
Ich klar beide, aber den Bush besonders.

Und zum Thema biologische Waffen in den USA:
Ich bin z.B. auch der felsenfesten Überzeugung (auch wenn Du mich jetzt für völlig durchgeknallt hälst), dass z.B. der Aids-Virus einem misslungenem Experiment für biologische Waffen entspringt, das an US-Gefangenen durchgeführt wurde.
Für und gegen diese Meinung gibt es sehr viele Argumente und Du wirst bestimmt bei Google mehr als fündig.
Ich halte halt die USA per Definition nicht für die Guten. Dafür haben sie halt definitiv zu viel Scheiße gebaut, gelogen und betrogen.
Und wenn ich das richtig sehe geht es immer mehr Menschen immer mehr so, wie mir. Das Vertrauen in die USA ist halt im A....



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [O.K. nur auf den konkreten Fall bezogen: Ist der Vergleich erlaubt oder nicht?]
> 
> Erlaubt ja, klug nicht.



Das ist der Punkt.
Das es nicht "klug" war sieht man ja an der Entlassung Frau Däubler-Gmelins. Wobei sich hier die Frage stellt, was "klug" heißt. Verfolge ich bestimmte politische Ziele (z.B. die Erhaltung des Friedens), private Ziele (Karriere), oder geht es mir nur darum als grader Mensch durch mein Leben zu gehen. Hier gibt es bestimmt Widersprüche in jedem Menschen.

Erlaubt sagst Du: ja.
D.h. für mich also legitim und genau das war ja unser Ausgangspunkt, wo Du das in Frage gestellt hast.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Denk auch mal an den Gorbatschow - Goebbels Vergleich.
> Das Umfeld ist hier m. E. entscheidend. Zu Hause oder im vertrauten Kreis, kann man oder Hertha solche Äußerungen machen, da sehe ich kein großes Problem, selbst wenn durch Indiskretion etwas an die
> Öffentlichkeit dringt. Es ist unoffiziell.
> Anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn vor einem Haufen Gewerkschafter, dazu noch ein paar Journalisten solche Außerungen getätigt werden.
> ...



das zum Punkt "klug".
Vielleicht will ich ja aber gar nicht "klug" sein, dafür aber mit erhobenem Haupt durchs Leben gehen?
Womit ich natürlich nicht sage, dass jemand anderes mit anderen Meinungen und Entscheidungen, der "klug" ist, dies nicht auch kann.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [und ich dachte immer, bei mir liegt es nur am 1-2-Finger-Suchsystem]
> 
> Ich hab Goldfinger 5 , aber ich komm zu nix.
> 
> ...



Na dann werde ich mal dafür sorgen müssen, dass Du mich nicht im Schreibmaschieneschreibenlernen (Donaudampfschifffahrts...) überholst.     

Liebe Grüße
Rahmat.


----------



## Guest (24 März 2003)

*USA vs Irak & Co*

Moin


[Das habe ich nicht gesagt.]

Nicht direkt, aber diese Aussge impliziert es.

[Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Israel wesentlich mehr UNO-Resolutionen verletzt hat, als der Irak.]

Mag sein, aber die Qualität zählt.
Licet jovi, non licet bovi. o.s.ä.

[Und die Verletzung der UNO-Resolutionen durch den Irak nimmt die USA als Begründung für einen Krieg gegen den Irak.]

Ja was soll Bush & Co sagen ?
Wir brauchen das Öl ?
Ich habs Pa versprochen ?
Käm nicht ganz so gut.

[Die Verletzungen Israels sind jedoch ohne jede Auswirkung.
Ist doch eine merkwürdige Argumentation, oder? ]

Im Zweifelsfalle für den Verbündeten.
Als ich einem Freund etwas vorjammerte, sagte er:
"Wo steht geschrieben, das die Welt gerecht ist ?"

[ch bin z.B. auch der felsenfesten Überzeugung (auch wenn Du mich jetzt für völlig durchgeknallt hälst), dass z.B. der Aids-Virus einem misslungenem Experiment für biologische Waffen entspri., das an US-Gefangenen durchgeführt wurde.] 

 M. E. am Thema vorbei. Ich habe keine Lust hier alle Ver-
schwörungstheorien durchzuhecheln. Aber zu dem Thema
habe ich hier eine Spiegel Kopie liegen.
Spiegel 5/1989 Nr.5  S.195/196. 
 Du kannst sebst anrufen, oder mit mit über pN. Kontakt
aufnehmen, wenn du eine Kopie möchtest.
Oder, was mir gerade einfällt in die Bücherei gehen. Genaue
Quellenangabe hast du ja.


Nochmal zu Hertha.
Wenn jemand an so exponierter Stelle steht (stand), dann
sollten auch die evtl. Folgen falschen Sprachgebrauchs be-
denken. Ich tendiere hier zu dem Begriff "Kollateralschaden".
Diese Leute stehen ja nicht allein, sie vertreten.
Frag mal Scharping, Breuer, Schrempp, die könnten  zu
diesem Thema etwas beitragen. Arbeitstitel:
"Wie ich durch unkluge Äußerungen mich und andere in
die Bredouille brachte und was es an Reputation, Geld und
Zeit kostete."
Das muß! reichen für Hertha.

Will noch üben.

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## Rahmat (24 März 2003)

*Re: USA vs Irak & Co*



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> 
> [Das habe ich nicht gesagt.]
> ...



Das stimmt definitiv nicht.
Ich habe mich immer *gegen* Krieg ausgesprochen, nie für, und schon gar nicht mit der Begründung einer Verletzung einer UNO-Resolution. Zeig mir eine Zeile, mit der Du obige Behauptung belegen kannst.
Wenn Du die Behauptung so herum liest, hast Du mein Posting nicht verstanden.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Israel wesentlich mehr UNO-Resolutionen verletzt hat, als der Irak.]
> 
> Mag sein, aber die Qualität zählt.
> Licet jovi, non licet bovi. o.s.ä.



s.o.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Und die Verletzung der UNO-Resolutionen durch den Irak nimmt die USA als Begründung für einen Krieg gegen den Irak.]
> 
> Ja was soll Bush & Co sagen ?
> Wir brauchen das Öl ?
> ...



Jaaaaaa, genau das !!!



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Die Verletzungen Israels sind jedoch ohne jede Auswirkung.
> Ist doch eine merkwürdige Argumentation, oder? ]
> 
> Im Zweifelsfalle für den Verbündeten.
> ...



Was wollen uns diese Worte sagen?
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass die Welt gerecht ist.
Deswegen muß man aber doch nicht ein Verhalten relativieren oder entschuldigen, oder? Und schon gar nicht in einem Forum.




			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Ich bin z.B. auch der felsenfesten Überzeugung (auch wenn Du mich jetzt für völlig durchgeknallt hälst), dass z.B. der Aids-Virus einem misslungenem Experiment für biologische Waffen entspri., das an US-Gefangenen durchgeführt wurde.]
> 
> M. E. am Thema vorbei. Ich habe keine Lust hier alle Ver-
> schwörungstheorien durchzuhecheln. Aber zu dem Thema
> ...



O.K.
Das war auch nur ein Beispiel.
Ich denke, Du gehst halt in Deinem Herzen immer noch davon aus, dass die USA irgendwo doch noch "die Guten" sind, mit ein paar Fehlern behaftet. Aber im Prinzip gehst Du davon aus, dass Dir von dieser Seite kein Schaden droht. (Notfalls schützt Du Dich mit Linux.  )
Hussein hält die USA für die Inkarnation des Bösen.
Ich habe zumindest tiefstes Mißtrauen in alles was mir von dieser Seite berichtet wird.
Zum Beispiel Aids-Virus. Der Anknüpfungspunkt ist halt der, dass ich nicht weiß, was ich von den Berichten halten soll. Genauso, wie bei der Kriegsberichterstattung. Und da gehe ich halt lieber mal vom worst case aus. Ich glaube damit liege ich gar nicht so verkehrt.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zu Hertha.
> Wenn jemand an so exponierter Stelle steht (stand), dann
> sollten auch die evtl. Folgen falschen Sprachgebrauchs be-
> denken. Ich tendiere hier zu dem Begriff "Kollateralschaden".
> ...



Alles hat Konsequenzen, aber auch "kluges" Schweigen.
Man kann sich ja einmal fragen, was man im Leben verkehrt gemacht hat, wenn einen jeder lieb und nett findet.
Vielleicht hat man sich dann selber verleugnet und umsonst gelebt?
Jeder ist so klein, wie er sich selber macht.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Will noch üben.



Viel Spaß
Rahmat.


----------



## bahnrolli (24 März 2003)

*Re: USA vs Irak & Co*

Hallo Stan & Rahmat,

ich möchte Eure Diskussion nicht entscheidend stören, nur ein kurzer Einwurf...



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... und genau das ist es, was bei einem Abendessen mit Beduinen in der Wüste, die bei weitem nicht unsere Infrastruktur wie "...eben mal kurz ins Internet raus..." haben, klar wurde. Da war nichts mit Religion oder irgendwelchem anderen diffusen Gedanken, sondern es wurde dort mindestens so klar formuliert wie gerade im Forum hier...

Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, wozu brauchen wir dann eigentlich noch Computer??? :gruebel: 

Sonnige Grüße aus Waldau!
Bahnrolli


----------



## Guest (25 März 2003)

*USA vs Irak & Co*

Moin

[Hallo Stan & Rahmat,

ich möchte Eure Diskussion nicht entscheidend stören, nur ein kurzer Einwurf...]

Aber nur dieses eine Mal.  

[. und genau das ist es, was bei einem Abendessen mit Beduinen in der Wüste, ]

In D. zu viele Leute und zu wenig Kamele. :lol: 
Obwohl.........

[Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, wozu brauchen wir dann eigentlich noch Computer??? ]

42 ?

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## Guest (25 März 2003)

*Usa vs Irak & Co*

Moin
Heute nur kurz.


[Ja was soll Bush & Co sagen ?
Wir brauchen das Öl ?
Ich habs Pa versprochen ?
Käm nicht ganz so gut.


[Jaaaaaa, genau das !!!]

Auch du wirst partizipieren.

[Das war auch nur ein Beispiel.
Ich denke, Du gehst halt in Deinem Herzen immer noch davon aus, dass die USA irgendwo doch noch "die Guten" sind, mit ein paar Fehlern behaftet.]

Nö, stimmt nicht.
KennwortKleineres Übel).
Ich habe auch Einwände. Mir gefiel das Undifferenzierte nicht.
Früher hättest du zu hören gekriegt:"Geh doch nach Drüben!"
Dutschke sagte mal daraufhin:"Von da komme ich doch.
Ich stimme nicht in den Chor derjenigen ein, die da singen:
Jaaahaah,schubiduuh, der große SATAN wohnt weit, weit im
We-esten.  

[Man kann sich ja einmal fragen, was man im Leben verkehrt gemacht hat, wenn einen jeder lieb und nett findet.
Vielleicht hat man sich dann selber verleugnet und umsonst gelebt?
Jeder ist so klein, wie er sich selber macht. ]

LETZTE Bemerkung von mir zu Hertha & Co.
Wenn sich ein Herr Breuer hinstellt und in einem Interview vor laufender
Kamera sagt, das Kirch pleite ist und in Deutschland keine Kredite
mehr kriegt, obwohl noch kein Insolvenzverfahren bei Kirch läuft.
Das ist , ich schreibe es mal, kreuzdämlich! Das hat mit verleugnen oder
ähnlichem nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun.
Das Gerichtsverfahren ist anhängig. Du kannst dir ja Euphemismen
ausdenken, das Ergebnis bleibt gleich. Ich echauffiere mich, ich wisch
ersmaa den Schaum wech.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
Ich höre bei diesem Post Django Reinhardt. Reinhörtipp von mir.
CD: A portrait of.
So  wieder länger geschrieben. Du kannst ja mal einen reinen Anti-USA Thread aufmachen. Beim Urknall anfangen! 
 

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## Rahmat (25 März 2003)

@ bahnrolli

Danke!

@ Stan


			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Heute nur kurz.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja und ich partizipiere auch, wenn ich Eier aus Legebatterien esse.

Aber irgendwann stelle ich mir halt die Frage, ob ich nicht viertel so viele Eier esse und den 4-fachen Preis bezahle, und dafür eine gute Sache unterstütze. Und irgendwann dankt es mir mein eigenes Gewissen und auch der eigene Cholestertinspiegel ......

Was Du "klug" nennst, nenne ich Oportunismus. Lies halt einfach mal meine Ausführungen zu "klug" nocheinmal durch, vielleicht verstehst Du dann, was ich meine.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Das war auch nur ein Beispiel.
> Ich denke, Du gehst halt in Deinem Herzen immer noch davon aus, dass die USA irgendwo doch noch "die Guten" sind, mit ein paar Fehlern behaftet.]
> 
> Nö, stimmt nicht.
> KennwortKleineres Übel).



Na, ob die USA so klein sind ?  
Oder deren Macht ?
Oder das von Ihr ausgehende Übel (Nagasaki) ?
Und wenn man diversen Berichten glauben darf, ist es mit den Menschenrechten (Gefangenenlager) auch nicht zum besten bestellt.

Es kann einfach nicht angehen, dass sich eine Macht zum alleinigen "Bestimmer" aufschwingt (ein Ausdruck meiner Kinder, als sie noch klein waren   ). Das ist in meinen Augen auch eine Diktatur, eben auf überstaatlicher Ebene.

Und dagegen wehrt sich im Moment die Welt. Die USA haben einen dramatischen Vertrauensverlust. In meinen Augen zu recht.
Dabei wird bestimmt im einen oder anderen Fall etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. In meinen Augen ist dies aber einfach eine legitime und notwendige Gegenregulation.
Auf einen groben Klotz gehört einfach auch ein grober Keil.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch Einwände. Mir gefiel das Undifferenzierte nicht.
> Früher hättest du zu hören gekriegt:"Geh doch nach Drüben!"
> Dutschke sagte mal daraufhin:"Von da komme ich doch.
> Ich stimme nicht in den Chor derjenigen ein, die da singen:
> ...



Ich denke "Einwände" haben und weiterwursteln lassen beeindruckt die Bush-Administration überhaupt nicht.
Diese Haltung wünscht sie sich von jedem, dann kann sie weitermachen wozu sie gerade Lust hat.

Ob sie der wirklich massive Vertrauensverlust in der ganzen Welt (auch der westlichen) (der auch entsprechend *drastisch* zum Ausdruck gebracht werden *muß*) zum Nachdenken anregt bleibt abzuwarten.
Denn die Option eines völkerrechtlich gedeckten Präventivkrieges ist absolutes Neuland und kann von der Welt nicht akzeptiert werden, da man damit *jeden* Krieg legitimieren kann. Wenn das, was die USA jetzt am Beispiel des Iraks vormachen der Einstieg in eine von den USA bestimmte Weltordnung seien sollen, na dann gute Nacht. Wenn sich die USA wirklich diese Rechte herausnehmen, dazu die Berichterstattung steuern,  im eigenen Land die Meinung zensieren, unliebsame Zeitgenossen berufstot machen,...dann drängt sich der Vergleich mit dem größenwahnsinnigen Hitler geradezu auf.

Es geht jetzt nicht um den "Einzelfall" Irak, es geht darum, dass die USA eine neue Weltordnung anstreben, gegen den Willen der restlichen Welt, mit der gefährlichsten Armee und den gefährlichsten Waffen, die die Welt je gesehen hat, und wie die restliche Welt darauf reagiert.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Man kann sich ja einmal fragen, was man im Leben verkehrt gemacht hat, wenn einen jeder lieb und nett findet.
> Vielleicht hat man sich dann selber verleugnet und umsonst gelebt?
> Jeder ist so klein, wie er sich selber macht. ]
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich in irgendeiner Weise gesagt habe, dass man auf wiederrechtliche Weise Betriebsgeheimnisse anderer Unternehmen ausposaunen soll und diesen Unternehmen entsprechend schaden soll. Bitte zeig mir eine Stelle, wo ich das gesagt habe, oder lege mir nicht Dinge in den Mund, die ich nie gesagt habe.

Ich habe nur behauptet, dass es etliche Situationen gibt, in denen das "was klug ist" und das was meinem Inneren entspringt sehr verschieden sein kann. Was der bessere Weg ist, hängt immer von der jeweiligen Einzelsituation ab. Wenn man aber immer nur den "klugen" Weg geht, sehe ich die Gefahr des reinen Zweckoportunismuses, dass die Seele, Mut und Lebendigkeit verkümmern und man im Extremfall zu einem wandelnden Zombie wird, ohne eigenes Leben und Engagement.

Ich bitte Dich meine Postings so zu lesen und mir nicht Dinge in den Mund zu legen, die ich nie gesagt oder gedacht habe.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre Bei diesem Post Django Reinhardt. Reinhörtipp von mir.
> CD: A portrait of.



Kenne ich nicht, muß mal reinhören.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> So  wieder länger geschrieben. Du kannst ja mal einen reinen Anti-USA Thread aufmachen. Beim Urknall anfangen!



Du hast selber sinngemäß gesagt: Hitler hätte nie so groß werden können, wenn nicht die damalige Friedensbewegung....

Damit so etwas nicht noch einmal passiert, muß die Welt (und insbesondere auch Deutschland) ein Auge auf alles haben, auf Hussein, aber auch auf Bush.
Wenn die USA so weitermachen, habe ich einfach Angst vor einem dritten Weltkrieg.
Und darauf habe ich definitiv keinen Bock.
Wenn Du das als Antiamerikanismus ansiehst, ist es Deine Sache. Für mich ist es der reine Selbsterhaltungstrieb, der Gott sei Dank noch recht vital ist.

Meine Grundüberzeugung ist einfach folgende: "Denke Dir die schlimmsten Lumpereien aus, die Deine beschränkte Phantasie zuläßt. Verdoppel das Ganze und Du hast die Wahrheit schon halb erreicht."
Und mit dieser Einstellung habe ich noch nie Schiffbruch erlitten.

 Rahmat


----------



## bahnrolli (25 März 2003)

@Rahmat

keine Ursache   



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> [Hallo Stan & Rahmat,
> 
> ...



*pust* Schwein gehabt.... :scherzkeks: 



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> [Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, wozu brauchen wir dann eigentlich noch Computer??? ]
> 
> ...



Nö ... nachts ist kälter als draußen  unk: 

Sonnige Grüße aus Waldau!
Bahnrolli


----------



## Guest (26 März 2003)

*USA vs Irak & Co*

Moin

Ich sach doch das posten nich doll ist.

Mit partizipieren meinte ich, das Öl mittelfristig billiger wird
und die Energiekosten sinken.
Das kommt allen zugute. Egal was sie denken.


[Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich in irgendeiner Weise gesagt habe, dass man auf wiederrechtliche Weise Betriebsgeheimnisse anderer Unternehmen ausposaunen soll und diesen Unternehmen entsprechend schaden soll. Bitte zeig mir eine Stelle, wo ich das gesagt habe, oder lege mir nicht Dinge in den Mund, die ich nie gesagt habe]

Hier! So etwas meinte ich als ich schrieb, posten ist eine
schlechte Diskussionsform.
Zum Thema: Das sollte eine Beispiel, sein, keine Unterstellung.
Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen o. ä..
Die Dame von der hier die Rede ist, hat das Verhältnis zu den
USA unnötig belastet und den im Wahlkampf stehenden
Kanzler einen schlechten Dienst erwiesen Punkt

[Oder das von Ihr ausgehende Übel (Nagasaki) ?]

BITTE ! Japan hat die USA angegriffen.
 Das ist fast 58 Jahre her ( Nagasaki).
Was ist mit Hiroshima ?

Whg.: Der amerikanische Präsident hatte u.a. geschworen,
Das amerikanische Volk zu beschützn, NICHT das
japanische Volk. Das Schwören, das eigene Volk zu beschützen
soll es ja angeblich noch heute geben......

[Und wenn man diversen Berichten glauben darf, ist es mit den Menschenrechten (Gefangenenlager) auch nicht zum besten bestellt.] 

Dann laß dich mal von den Taliban einsperren.

[Du hast selber sinngemäß gesagt: Hitler hätte nie so groß werden können, wenn nicht die damalige Friedensbewegung.] 

Verzeiht mir der Rede Sinn, ich gab nur wieder.
 Das sollte ein Zitat sein. Heiner Geißler Anfang der 80er.

[Meine Grundüberzeugung ist einfach folgende: "Denke Dir die schlimmsten Lumpereien aus, die Deine beschränkte Phantasie zuläßt. Verdoppel das Ganze und Du hast die Wahrheit schon halb erreicht." ]

Ist das Glas nur halbvoll ?

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## Guest (26 März 2003)

Moin

[Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, wozu brauchen wir dann eigentlich noch Computer??? ]

42 ?


[Nö ... nachts ist kälter als draußen  unk: 

Sonnige Grüße aus Waldau!
Bahnrolli]

Keinesfalls!:argue:

Richtig ist:
ZU Fuß ist weiter als über'n Berg.

42= Lies es selbst.
"Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis."  
Douglas Adams

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## jupp11 (26 März 2003)

Bahnrolli schrieb:
			
		

> [Nö ... nachts ist kälter als draußen  unk:



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Meise: sie hat zwei gleiche Beine besonders das linke  :crazy: 

Jupp


----------



## Rahmat (26 März 2003)

Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Ich sach doch das posten nich doll ist.



Wieso nicht ?



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Mit partizipieren meinte ich, das Öl mittelfristig billiger wird
> und die Energiekosten sinken.
> Das kommt allen zugute. Egal was sie denken.



Ist mir schon klar, dass Du das gemeint hast. (Ich) Versuche in Zukunft das Benzin bei der teuersten Tankstelle einzukaufen, um diesen Vorteil wieder auszugleichen.  
Diese Argumentation sollte aber doch keinen Krieg rechtfertigen, oder?



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich in irgendeiner Weise gesagt habe, dass man auf wiederrechtliche Weise Betriebsgeheimnisse anderer Unternehmen ausposaunen soll und diesen Unternehmen entsprechend schaden soll. Bitte zeig mir eine Stelle, wo ich das gesagt habe, oder lege mir nicht Dinge in den Mund, die ich nie gesagt habe]
> 
> Hier! So etwas meinte ich als ich schrieb, posten ist eine
> schlechte Diskussionsform.
> ...



Na dann ist posten doch eine gute Diskussionsform, man kann sich alles in Ruhe überlegen und dann die Dinge wieder grade rücken.  

<ruecken> gerade, wieder gut </rueckenn>



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dame von der hier die Rede ist, hat das Verhältnis zu den
> USA unnötig belastet und den im Wahlkampf stehenden
> Kanzler einen schlechten Dienst erwiesen Punkt



Woher weißt Du das. Kurzfristig stimme ich Dir vielleicht zu. Ich halte diese Belastung aber im Endeffekt für mehr als notwendig für die Emanzipation Europas und Deutschlands. Wer weiß, wie zukünftige Generationen darüber denken würden.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Oder das von Ihr ausgehende Übel (Nagasaki) ?]
> 
> 1.) BITTE ! Japan hat die USA angegriffen.
> 2.) Das ist fast 58 Jahre her ( Nagasaki).
> 3.) Was ist mit Hiroshima ?



ad 1.) + 2.) Volle übereinstimmung
ad 3.): Der Abwurf auf Hiroshima hat den Krieg de facto beendet. Der Abwurf auf Nagasaki (danach !!) war 100% überflüssig und sollte IMNSHO nur die Auswirkungen einer anderen Art von Atombombe testen. (Ich glaube, die eine war Uran, die andere Plutonium, aber frage mich hier bitte nicht nach technischen Details.) D.h. der Abwurf auf Nagasaki hat für mich keine andere Qualität als Mengeles unmenschliche Versuche, auch wenn ich froh bin, dass die USA in den II. Weltkrieg eingegriffen haben und die Welt vom Nationalsozialismus befreit haben.

Das ganze sollte ein Wortspiel auf das "kleinere Übel" sein. Sozusagen ein Versuch eine Art Maß oder Metrik auf die "Größe" eines Übels einzuführen. Das "Übel Bush" ist 3,95 m groß, das Übel "Hussein 3,96 kg" oder so ähnlich. Und das ganze versuche ich jetzt zu vergleichen.
Anders ausgedrückt, wenn dich jemand nach dem kürzesten Weg irgendwo hin fragt, meint er meistens den schnellsten Weg. Und dieser hängt vom gewählten Verekehrsmittel, der Tageszeit usw. ab.
Was ist jetzt das kleinere Übel?
Hängt das von der Art der Menschenrechtsverletzungen ab, von deren Zahl, von der potentiellen Möglichkeit Schaden anzurichten (Atomwaffen), vom Geisteszustand des "Führers", vom Geisteszustand des zugehörigen Volkes,.... oder eine Kombination von alle dem. Und wie sieht dann die Gewichtung aus? Zahl der Menschrechtsverletzungen im Quadrat mal Art der Menschenrechtsverletzung plus Zahl der Atombomben hoch 1,5 plus ... ?

Es sind hier einfach zwei grundlegend unterschiedliche Dinge: Eine "relative" Demokratie (siehe letzte Wahl   ) nach "westlichem Vorbild"  ohne allzugroße bekannte Menschenrechtsverletzungen (bis auf die Todesurteile, die oft genug auch Fehlurteile waren, und...und...), im großen und ganzen aber sonst recht zivil auf der einen Seite. Oder ein Unrechtsstaat mit Folter und übelsten Menschenrechtsverletzungen an der Tagesordnung auf der anderen Seite.
Wenn jetzt aber ersterer Staat für sich das Recht herausnimmt "Recht" neu zu definierern ("Präventivkrieg"), die restliche Welt zu Statisten zu degradieren, auf gut deutsch völlig durchknallt, und das mit der stärksten Armee und den gefährlichsten Waffen im Hintergrund, wer ist dann das kleinere Übel?
Hier versagt mein Begriff von Maß und Metrik für das "kleinere Übel" vollends.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Whg.: Der amerikanische Präsident hatte u.a. geschworen,
> Das amerikanische Volk zu beschützn, NICHT das
> japanische Volk. Das Schwören, das eigene Volk zu beschützen
> soll es ja angeblich noch heute geben......



Die Atombombe auf Nagasaki hat nichts mit dem Schutz des eigenen Volkes zu tun (s.o.), ebenso der Krieg gegen den Irak (von mir bereits mehrfach ausgeführt). 



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Und wenn man diversen Berichten glauben darf, ist es mit den Menschenrechten (Gefangenenlager) auch nicht zum besten bestellt.]
> 
> Dann laß dich mal von den Taliban einsperren.



Lieber von den USA, die sägen einem z.B. nicht bei lebendigem Leib Gliedmaßen ab oder ähnliches. Un-Beobachter lassen die bei meiner "Behandlung" aber auch nicht zu, also lieber weder noch.
Außerdem s.o. "Metrik"



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Du hast selber sinngemäß gesagt: Hitler hätte nie so groß werden können, wenn nicht die damalige Friedensbewegung.]
> 
> Verzeiht mir der Rede Sinn, ich gab nur wieder.
> Das sollte ein Zitat sein. Heiner Geißler Anfang der 80er.



Ich stimme dem Zitat ja zu 100% zu. Ich sage nur: "Wachsam sein, gegen Freund und Feind".



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Meine Grundüberzeugung ist einfach folgende: "Denke Dir die schlimmsten Lumpereien aus, die Deine beschränkte Phantasie zuläßt. Verdoppel das Ganze und Du hast die Wahrheit schon halb erreicht." ]
> 
> Ist das Glas nur halbvoll ?



Das Glas ist übervoll, wenn man es nur sieht und trinkt.
Sieh es nicht als Aufforderung in Schutt und Asche zu gehen, sondern mehr als Option auf ungeahnte Möglichkeiten  .

M.f.G.

Rahmat


----------



## Guest (26 März 2003)

*USA vs Irak & Co*

N'Abend

[Wieso nicht ? ]

10 Std. posten=1 Std. Unterhaltung

3.): Der Abwurf auf Hiroshima hat den Krieg de facto beendet. Der Abwurf auf Nagasaki (danach !!) war 100% überflüssig und sollte IMNSHO nur die Auswirkungen einer anderen Art von Atombombe testen. (Ich glaube, die eine war Uran, die andere Plutonium, aber frage mich hier bitte nicht nach technischen Details.) D.h. der Abwurf auf Nagasaki hat für mich keine andere Qualität als Mengeles unmenschliche Versuche, auch wenn ich froh bin, dass die USA in den II. Weltkrieg eingegriffen haben und die Welt vom Nationalsozialismus befreit haben. ]

So ?
Wer vom Rathaus kommt..............
Außerdem:
http://www.japan-guide.com/d/d2129.html

http://www.kepton.de/rb01s2.htm  (gut)

http://www.krref.krefeld.schulen.net/referate/geschichte/r0206t00.htm


[ übelsten Menschenrechtsverletzungen ]

Meinst du das ernst ?

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## Baller Otto (26 März 2003)

*Re: USA vs Irak & Co*



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du das ernst ?
> Stan



Hallo Stan, nimm es mir nicht übel, aber deine Frage verstehe ich auch nach dem dritten mal lesen nicht. Habe ich bei Rahmat etwas überlesen?

Gruss
BO


----------



## Guest (27 März 2003)

*Nachtrag*

Moin


Hi,@ Baller Otto

--Danke, jetzt habe ich begriffen, hoffe ich.
Irak war gemeint nicht die USA.--
Wer lesen kann..... 

Aber eigentlich habe ich noch etwas für Rahmat gefunden. Ist leider nicht von mir.
Deswegen bin ich noch einmal hergekommen.

Ich zitiere den Spiegel. Ausgabe 13/03  S.23  3.Absatz

"Dabei krönt der Krieg eine Phase bei-
spielslosen Versagens der amerikanischen
Außenpolitik. Dass US-Präsidenten die
Welt fast immer neu entdecken, wenn sie
ins Amt kommen, gehört zu den Gepflo-
genheiten in Washington, an die sich die
Verbündeten mehr oder weniger gewöhnt
haben.

Achtung, jetzt (Stan)

Das aber ein Präsident erst acht
Monate lang mit Alleingängen so ziemlich
alle Welt vor den Kopf stößt, dann- nach
dem 11. September 2001- weltweite Soli-
darität erfährt, sie aber binnen kurzer Zeit
wieder verspielt, ist auch für amerikani-
sche Verhältnisse ein Novum."

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## Rahmat (27 März 2003)

Hi Stan,

Danke für die Links, waren sehr interessant.
Haben mich aber nicht 100% vom Gegenteil überzeugt:
Ein paar Offiziere wird es immer geben, die noch mit einem Taschenmesser dastehen um den Krieg weiterzuführen.
Außerdem sind 3 Tage zwischen beiden Bombenabwürfen für eine Reaktionszeit etwas kurz, oder?

Und wie in den Artikeln angesprochen ist das Vorgehen gezielt gegen die Bevölkerung, ohne dass nennenswerte Industrie getroffen wurde auch sehr fraglich.

Aber zu heute:
Die USA können diese Waffen immer noch einsetzen, Hussein nicht.

Powell hat heute sinngemäß gesagt, die Bush-Administration wird entscheiden welche Rolle die UNO beim Wiederaufbau des Irans haben wird.
Damit ist klar Marschrichtung, Grund und Ziel des Krieges aufgezeigt.
Aber von einer Administration ohne demokratische Legitimation kann man ja auch nicht erwarten, dass sie diese Werte versucht umzusetzen, oder?

Bist Du immer noch überzeugt, dass Bush das kleinere Übel ist ?

Rahmat.


----------



## Guest (27 März 2003)

*USA vs Irak & Co*

Mahlzeit

[Haben mich aber nicht 100% vom Gegenteil überzeugt:]

Recherchiere. Wenn du etwas Interessantes findest, schreib mir.
ICH hätte erst mal eine Bombe in die Bucht
von Tokio geworfen.
Aber, wie ich schon schrieb:
Wenn man vom Rathaus Kommt........

[Außerdem sind 3 Tage zwischen beiden Bombenabwürfen für eine Reaktionszeit etwas kurz, oder? ]

Nein.
Auch damals gab es Funk. Außerdem war ja schon
klar, das der Krieg verloren ist. 
Aber das steht ja alles in den Links.
Gutwillig ist das m. E. natürlich nicht gewesen.

[Aber zu heute:
Die USA können diese Waffen immer noch einsetzen, Hussein nicht. ]

Theoretisch ja. 
Aber wieso sollten sie? Überleg mal, was dagegen
spricht.

[Bist Du immer noch überzeugt, dass Bush das kleinere Übel ist ? ]

Ja. 
In spätestens 6 Jahren ist er weg.
Wahrscheinlich eher (Wirtschaftsdaten).
Außerdem unterliegt er einer Kontrolle. Wenn
es zu schlimm wird, gibt es  das Impeachment.
Aber "gut" finde ich den nicht.

M.f.G.

Stan

Ps.: Als Rummy Deutschland mit Kuba und Lybien
in eine Reihe stellte, saß ich auf dem Sofa und
jubelte: JAAAH DON! GIB es UNS!!


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2003)

EINSATZ VON ATOMWAFFEN

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,242284,00.html



			
				Götz Neuneck schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Drohung der übermächtigen USA, Abrüstungskriege zu führen, treibt Kräfte an, die auf Atomwaffen setzen", sagte Neuneck. Als Beispiele nannte er Iran und Nordkorea. "Solche Staaten werden durch die politische Dynamik geradezu angefeuert." Der Friedensforscher befürchtet in den beiden Krisenherden eine "Nuklearisierung".



Ob das das kleinere Übel ist ..........

und noch ein "Schmankerl": 
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,242341,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *US-Basen im Irak heißen Shell und Exxon*
> 
> Kritiker, die den Irak-Feldzug vor allem für einen Krieg ums Öl halten, sehen sich durch die neueste PR-Panne des Pentagons bestätigt. Die wenig subtilen Militärs hatten offenbar keine Hemmungen, zwei Armee-Camps



Noch irgendwelche Unklarheiten........

tf


----------



## Rahmat (27 März 2003)

Hi TF, interessante Links, sehr vielsagend,

oder heute bei t-online:


			
				t-online schrieb:
			
		

> Wer entscheidet über die Öl-Milliarden?
> Uno-Ratsmitglieder streiten seit mehreren Tagen über eine entsprechende Resolution, die am Freitag verabschiedet werden soll. Im Kern geht es dabei um die Frage, wer letztlich den Zugriff auf die irakischen Öl-Milliarden hat und über deren Verwendung entscheiden soll. UN-Vertreter der USA und Großbritanniens forderten, der UN-Generalsekretär solle die Erlöse aus den irakischen Ölexporten mit den USA und Großbritannien gemeinsam regeln. US-Außenminister Collin Powell hatte mehrfach signalisiert, dass die USA nach Kriegsende auch die künftigen Entwicklungen im Irak kontrollieren wollten.
> 
> UN soll allein entscheiden
> Dagegen wollten Länder wie Frankreich und Russland durchsetzen, dass die UN die volle Kontrolle über den Einsatz der Mittel hätten, hieß es in Diplomatenkreisen. Im Rahmen des Programms durfte der Irak bis vor kurzem unter Uno-Aufsicht Öl verkaufen und Lebensmittel, Medikamente und andere nichtmilitärische Güter importieren.



Das sagt auch alles.


----------



## Rahmat (28 März 2003)

*Re: USA vs Irak & Co*



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit
> 
> [Haben mich aber nicht 100% vom Gegenteil überzeugt:]
> 
> ...



Es bringt nicht viel. Es sind doch alles nur Meinungen über die Wirklichkeit. Was "wirklich" war, erfährst Du sowieso nicht.

Mir geht es ja auch nicht darum, vorzurechnen, wer was wann gemacht hat. Es geht darum zu sehen: Die USA haben die Mittel dazu (einen Atomkrieg zu führen), sie haben es schon einmal gemacht und wenn ihr "Führer" das nötige Maß an Bestechlichkeit, Größenwahn und Schwachsinn aufbringt, können sie es jederzeit wieder machen.
Bush, Powell und Rumsfeld erscheinen mir hierfür die geeignete Kandidaten.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Außerdem sind 3 Tage zwischen beiden Bombenabwürfen für eine Reaktionszeit etwas kurz, oder? ]
> 
> Nein.
> Auch damals gab es Funk.



Es war die erste Atombombe, die je gezündet würde !!!!
Stelle Dir diesen Schock vor!
Die japanischen Führung soll in 3 Tagen begreifen, was die USA im kalten Krieg noch nicht begriffen hat ( http://stadt.heim.at/london/160940/patriot.htm ) und ihr Präsident  scheinbar heute noch nicht?
Das hat doch nichts mit Funk zu tun, oder? 



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem war ja schon klar, das der Krieg verloren ist.



Habe ich das nicht gesagt, als es um die Nagasaki-Bombe ging?
(Müßte ein etwas längerer Absatz gewesen sein  )



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das steht ja alles in den Links.
> Gutwillig ist das m. E. natürlich nicht gewesen.



Zustimmung.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Aber zu heute:
> Die USA können diese Waffen immer noch einsetzen, Hussein nicht. ]
> 
> Theoretisch ja.
> ...



Wenn man logisch denkt stimme ich Dir zu. Aber da habe ich halt bei obigen Herren meine Bedenken.
Außerdem heißt es nicht immer der Krieg hat seine eigene Logik?
Und schau Dir doch mal die "Logik" diese Krieges an:
1.) geht es ums Öl. s.o.
2.) muß der Krieg geführt werden, da die USA schon so viel Geld investiert haben, sich die Investitionen doch rechnen müssen und Bush sein Gesicht nicht verlieren darf.
Entschuldige, auf diese Art von Argumentation und Logik sch... ich.
Und jetzt nenne mir einen einzigen Krieg, der logisch begründbar ist.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> [Bist Du immer noch überzeugt, dass Bush das kleinere Übel ist ? ]
> 
> Ja.
> In spätestens 6 Jahren ist er weg.
> ...



Hoffentlich hast Du recht.

Ich sehe die Sache nicht so rosig.



			
				Stan schrieb:
			
		

> Ps.: Als Rummy Deutschland mit Kuba und Lybien
> in eine Reihe stellte, saß ich auf dem Sofa und
> jubelte: JAAAH DON! GIB es UNS!!



Hoffentlich gibt er es uns nicht wirklich.

Ich habe nämlich das blöde Gefühl, obige Herren sind so dämlich und meinen das, was sie sagen, ernst.

Und jetzt kommt das schärfste zum Thema Irak:

Ich habe heute eine mail bekommen, Betr.: Irak:

"Hallo, hast ja lange nichts von Dir hören lassen, ......

Das mit dem Irakkrieg finde ich schon schlimm, wie denkst Du darüber,...

Ach fast hätte ich es vergessen, ich habe da eine neue Homepage, mit webcam ,......"

Paßt doch ganz gut in dieses Forum, oder?

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Haindling, Höhlenmalerei, "Hallo mein Freund":


			
				Haindling schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst Dich sicher wundern, daß ich
> Dir erneut einen Brief schreibe, aber weißt Du,
> irgendwie fühle ich mich mehr und mehr
> zu Dir hingezogen, obwohl ich Dich nicht
> ...



Die Scheiße kann nicht zu groß sein, als das nicht irgendein armseliges A... nicht doch noch Profit daraus ziehen könnte.

Und da sehe ich keinen allzugroßen Unterschied zwischen Bush, Blair oder so einer 0190-Betrügerin.

Und wieder schließt sich ein Kreis.  

Da war mir doch Bill Clinton mit seinen Praktikantinen wesentlich lieber.   

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (28 März 2003)

*Re: USA vs Irak & Co*



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Stan schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Rahmat,

andere sehen es auch nicht mehr so rosig:



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen in der Koalition der Zweifler
> 
> Überraschung in der "Bild"-Zeitung: Kolumnist Franz-Josef Wagner, bisher eine der lautesten Anti-Saddam-Kanonen, kann den Krieg nicht mehr sehen.



http://www.spiegel.de/politik/debatte/0,1518,242402,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> SPIEGEL-Reporter Matthias Matussek antwortet ihm.
> Lieber Franz-Josef Wagner,
> 
> "Liebe Kriegszweifler", schreiben Sie in Ihrer heutigen BILD-Kolumne, um gleich darauf zu bekennen, dass Sie, die einstige Haut-den-Saddam-Kanone, übergelaufen sind. Sie sind nicht der Einzige. Die meisten Leitartikler, selbst Josef Joffe in der Zeit, haben sich ins Zweifler-Lager begeben. Und plötzlich wirkt Schröder selbst für manche seiner früheren Kritiker nicht mehr wie ein Opportunist, sondern wie ein kantenklarer Visionär, weit konsequenter jedenfalls als die Washingtontreue Lämmerherde der Opposition.
> ...



Vietnam rückt näher.... 

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/europa/0,1518,242400,00.html

Das Dilemma der US-Generäle



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn schon Blätter im eigenen Land die Geduld verlieren, kann es kaum verwundern, dass diejenigen in anderen Nationen sich erst recht nicht mit Kritik zurückhalten. Eines von diversen Beispielen ist die linksliberale französische Tageszeitung "Libération", die wegen des "Versagens" der US-Generäle eine Tragödie im Irak aufziehen sieht. Die Strategie, als Befreier in den Südirak einzuziehen, sei spektakulär gescheitert, heißt es in einem Kommentar vom Freitag.* "Die Diktatur bricht nicht zusammen, sondern wehrt sich. Das erfordert mehr Truppen, mehr Bomben", urteilt das Blatt: "Die Tragödie nimmt ihren Lauf."*



und jeden Tag etwas mehr in Richtung Vietnam.....

tf


----------



## bahnrolli (31 März 2003)

Hallo Loide,

nach dieser interessanten, aber doch trockenen Diskussion denke ich mal, dass etwas Musik ganz gut kommt.  

So ein Liebeslied in diesen kriegerischen Zeiten hat doch was für sich.... :bussi: 

http://www.elektrolurch.com/downloads/videoz/bb.mpeg
(erfordert Windows Media Player v. 7.01)

Wer es etwas flotter mag....

http://tpp24.net/florianingenfeld/bin2.swf
(erfordert Macromedia Flash Player)

Bei beiden Dateien gilt: Wer kein DSL hat, wird ein Weilchen zum Laden brauchen - also Vorsicht!

Anmerkung zum letzten Titel. Dieser Titel, der im Original ja von Harry Belafonte stammt und ein bißchen den lateinamerikanischen Hintergrund (oder Hinterhof??) betont, mag an Nicaragua erinnern, wo es Anfang der achtziger Jahre in dem Zusammenhang mal eine sogenannte Iran-Contra-Affäre gab. In der ging es grob gesagt um aus Rauschgifterlösen finanzierte Waffengeschäfte der CIA, die hohe Wellen schlug und wo auch ranghohe Mitglieder der damaligen US-Regierung rechtskräftig verurteilt wurden.  :bash: 

Wenn man sich nun mal die jetzige Riege um George Dabbelju anschaut, bemerkt man - wunder über wunder  :scherzkeks: - viele bekannte Namen aus der Zeit - wie sagtest du so schön Rahmat....



> Und wieder schließt sich ein Kreis.



*Und ich teile Deine Befürchtungen!* :bigcry: 

sonnige Grüße aus Waldau!
Bahnrolli


----------



## technofreak (31 März 2003)

Am ... Wesen soll die Welt genesen.... 

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,242634,00.html

*ALLIIERTE IM IRAK
Ein Abgrund von Fremdheit*



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Sie wollten als Befreier kommen, als umjubelte Helden. Doch selbst in den besetzten Gebieten bleibt der Umgang eisig. Die Feindseligkeit der Iraker trifft die Amerikaner zutiefst, untergräbt die Moral. Schmerzvoll müssen die Soldaten lernen, mit dem Hass zu leben.
> 
> Die Amerikaner begreifen keinen Nationalismus außer ihrem eigenen;* warum sie von vielen Irakern, die den Tyrannen Saddam Hussein verabscheuen, als fremde und islamfeindliche Invasoren empfunden werden, bleibt ihrem Durchblick verschlossen.



tf


----------



## technofreak (11 April 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,244297,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> KRIEGSGRUNDSUCHE
> 
> Das Geheimnis der verschwundenen Massenvernichtungswaffen
> 
> ...


Welche Überraschung.....

Was mich dabei wirklich interessieren würde, warum der der Exdiktator das nicht zugeben wollte  :gruebel: 
tf


----------



## Rahmat (11 April 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,244297,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vermutlich zwei Gründe:
1.) Hätte es am Einmarsch der USA und Englands eh nichts geändert.
2.) Hätte er damit ja eine Schwäche im bevorstehenden Krieg gezeigt.

Ich habe ja (ich glaube in Deinen) Links gelesen, dass das Vorgehen gegnen den Irak und gegen den "Terrorismus" nach Meinung diverser Autoren u.U. in erster Linie Mittel zum Zweck sei, um die Rechte der eigenen (US!-)Bevölkerung zu beschneiden (Meinungsfreiheit ....). Ich will heute mal nicht so böse sein, der Bushadministration und den Militärs zu unterstellen, dass die Bombardierung von Journalisten in jenem Hotel in Bagdad eben das gleiche Ziel hatte, nämlich Journalisten zu Maßregeln, nach dem Motto:"Wenn ihr nicht berichtet, was uns genehm ist, dann erschießen wir Euch!"
Auch will ich nicht hoffen, dass jetzt Syrien und der Iran dran sind, mit ähnlichen z.T. wesentlich fadenscheinigeren Gründen ("Bombardieren wir ganz Syrien. Es gibt 'Beweise', dass Syrien dem Irak zwei Nachtsichtgeräte geliefert hat....") und dann ,......
Hoffen wir das Bush sein Wort hölt und der Irak in diesem Gebiet "eine einmalige Ausnahme" "bleibt" und nicht der ganze mittlere Osten in Kürze in Flammen steht.
Ich freue mich trotz meiner Kritik, dass der Krieg scheinbar relativ kurz war, dass Hussein gestürtzt ist und hoffe, dass die irakische Bevölkerung eine bald erfreulichere Zukunft vor sich hat.

 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (11 April 2003)

Muß meinen Anflug von Optimismus vielleicht doch wieder korrigieren, wenn ich folgendes lese:



			
				t-online schrieb:
			
		

> Perle: Uno wird mit Saddam untergehen
> 
> Der Pentagon-Berater Richard Perle, Spitzname "Fürst der Finsternis", sieht die Vereinten Nationen mit Saddam Hussein untergehen: "Ironischerweise" sei dies der Fall, auch wenn die Uno nach dem Sturz des irakischen Machthabers "möglicherweise nicht völlig" verschwinden würden, schrieb Perle in einem Gastbeitrag für die Pariser Tageszeitung "Le Figaro".
> "Sterbeglöckchen" läuten für die Uno
> ...


----------

